# Superlega ufficiale. C'è anche il Milan.



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:

*20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*

Real Madrid
Barça
Atletico Madrid 

ACMilan
Inter
Juventus 

ManUnited
ManCity
Liverpool
Arsenal
Chelsea
Tottenham

*Florentino Perez annunciato ufficialmente presidente della Superleague.
Andrea Agnelli vice presidente.

**Quando si partirà? Si parla di date generiche. Ovvero, "Non appena possibile".*

*Il comunicato ufficiale del Milan*

AC Milan, Arsenal FC, Atlético de Madrid, Chelsea FC, FC Barcelona, FC Internazionale Milano, Juventus FC, Liverpool FC, Manchester City, Manchester United, Real Madrid CF e Tottenham Hotspur hanno tutti aderito in qualità di Club Fondatori. È previsto che altri tre club aderiranno come Club Fondatori prima della stagione inaugurale, che dovrebbe iniziare non appena possibile.

In futuro, i Club Fondatori auspicano l'avvio di consultazioni con UEFA e FIFA al fine di lavorare insieme cooperando per il raggiungimento dei migliori risultati possibili per la nuova Lega e per il calcio nel suo complesso.

La creazione della Super League arriva in un momento in cui la pandemia globale ha accelerato l'instabilità dell'attuale modello economico del calcio europeo. Inoltre, già da diversi anni, i Club Fondatori si sono posti l'obiettivo di migliorare la qualità e l'intensità delle attuali competizioni europee nel corso di ogni stagione, e di creare un formato che consenta ai top club e ai loro giocatori di affrontarsi regolarmente.

La pandemia ha evidenziato la necessità di una visione strategica e di un approccio sostenibile dal punto di vista commerciale per accrescere valore e sostegno a beneficio dell'intera piramide calcistica europea. In questi ultimi mesi ha avuto luogo un ampio dialogo con gli stakeholders del calcio riguardo al futuro formato delle competizioni europee. I Club Fondatori credono che le misure proposte a seguito di questi colloqui non rappresentino una soluzione per le questioni fondamentali, tra cui la necessità di offrire partite di migliore qualità e risorse finanziarie aggiuntive per l'intera piramide calcistica.



20 club partecipanti di cui 15 Club Fondatori e un meccanismo di qualificazione per altre 5 squadre, che verranno selezionate ogni anno in base ai risultati conseguiti nella stagione precedente;


Partite infrasettimanali con tutti i club partecipanti che continuano a competere nei loro rispettivi campionati nazionali, preservando il tradizionale calendario di incontri a livello nazionale che rimarrà il cuore delle competizioni tra club.


Inizio ad agosto, con i club partecipanti suddivisi in due gironi da dieci squadre, che giocheranno sia in casa che in trasferta e con le prime tre classificate di ogni girone che si qualificheranno automaticamente ai quarti di finale. Le quarte e quinte classificate si affronteranno in una sfida andata e ritorno per i due restanti posti disponibili per i quarti di finale. Il formato a eliminazione diretta, giocato sia in casa che in trasferta, verrà utilizzato per raggiungere la finale a gara secca che sarà disputata alla fine di maggio in uno stadio neutrale.


Dopo l'avvio della competizione maschile, non appena possibile, verrà avviata anche la corrispettiva lega femminile, per contribuire allo sviluppo e al progresso del calcio femminile.

Il nuovo torneo annuale fornirà una crescita economica significativamente più elevata ed un supporto al calcio europeo tramite un impegno di lungo termine a versare dei contributi di solidarietà senza tetto massimo, che cresceranno in linea con i ricavi della lega. Questi contributi di solidarietà saranno sostanzialmente più alti di quelli generati dall'attuale competizione europea e si prevede che superino i 10 miliardi di euro durante il corso del periodo iniziale di impegno dei club. Inoltre, il torneo sarà costruito su una base finanziaria sostenibile con tutti i Club Fondatori che aderiscono ad un quadro di spesa.

In cambio del loro impegno, i Club Fondatori riceveranno un contributo una tantum pari a 3,5 miliardi di euro a supporto dei loro piani d'investimento in infrastrutture e per bilanciare l'impatto della pandemia Covid-19.

Florentino Pérez, presidente del Real Madrid CF e primo presidente della Super League, ha dichiarato: "Aiuteremo il calcio ad ogni livello e lo porteremo ad occupare il posto che a ragione gli spetta nel mondo. Il calcio è l'unico sport davvero globale con più di quattro miliardi di appassionati e la responsabilità di noi grandi club è di rispondere ai loro desideri".

Sostenendo la nuova lega europea, Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus e vicepresidente della Super League, ha detto: "I 12 Club Fondatori hanno una fanbase che supera il miliardo di persone in tutto il mondo e un palmares di 99 trofei a livello continentale. In questo momento critico ci siamo riuniti per consentire la trasformazione della competizione europea, mettendo il gioco che amiamo su un percorso di sviluppo sostenibile a lungo termine, con un meccanismo di solidarietà fortemente aumentato, garantendo a tifosi e appassionati un programma di partite che sappia alimentare il loro desiderio di calcio e, al contempo, fornisca un esempio positivo e coinvolgente".

Joel Glazer, co-chairman del Manchester United e vicepresidente della Super League, ha aggiunto: "Mettendo insieme i più grandi club e giocatori del mondo ad affrontarsi per tutta la stagione, la Super League aprirà un nuovo capitolo per il calcio europeo, assicurando una competizione e strutture di prim'ordine a livello mondiale, oltre a un accresciuto supporto finanziario per la piramide calcistica nel suo complesso".


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> 20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10
> 
> ...



Robe da pazzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno
> 
> Real Madrid
> Barça
> ...



Boom! Qui si fa la storia....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Boom! Qui si fa la storia....



Più che farsi la storia, la si distrugge...


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

riporto dall'altro thread quanto emerso da Caressa in esclusiva da uno studio legale che si occupa della questione:

*- 2 gironi da 10 squadre con andata e ritorno più playoff

- Perez presidente

- le squadre sono quelle uscite in precedenza

- 5 squadre da aggiungere per merito

- partite infrasettimanali*


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Scontato che se partisse veramente arriverebbero subito anche il Bayern ed il PSG.

Praticamente andremo a fare il Sassuolo d'Europa.

Molto bene direi. 

Ottimo anche la Super Lega femminile. Immagino che ci saranno le risse per i biglietti, scommetto che è un'idea fortemente sostenuta da Cazzidis. 

Bah.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che farsi la storia, la si distrugge...



Come per tutto il resto. Stanno annientando tutto ciò che c'era

Magari faranno partecipare pure i trans


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

*comunicato della juventus conferma tutto*

fa le ore piccole oggi l'ovino


*comunicato anche del Real Madrid*


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> 20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come per tutto il resto. Stanno annientando tutto ciò che c'era
> 
> Magari faranno partecipare pure i trans



Cancel Culture americana, mascherata con altri nomi.


----------



## Davidoff (19 Aprile 2021)

Finita. Il calcio è appena morto.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

curioso di sapere di questi 5 posti per merito.
sono 1 per campionato ?
non viene chiarato


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> 20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10
> 
> ...



7 anni de bestemmie e adesso non mi fanno neanche sentire l'inno della Champions?


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

*Agnelli si dimette da presidente ECA*


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Domanda per i contrari: tecnicamente la sostituzione della champions con questa lega perché comporta la morte del calcio? La modifica più importante sarebbe la ripicca uefa di estromettere le squadre dai campionati semmai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> 20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10
> 
> ...



*Florentino Perez annunciato ufficialmente presidente della Superleague*


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

*Quando si partirà? Si parla di date generiche. Ovvero, "Non appena possibile".*


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *comunicato della juventus conferma tutto*
> 
> fa le ore piccole oggi l'ovino
> 
> ...


Il monociglio ovino non vedeva l'ora di fare 'sta porcata. Si sarà messo d'accordo con Perez per vincere finalmente qualcosa in Europa. Una roba tipo ogni 9 titolo del Real il decimo va ai gobbi.

Passiamo dalla mafia torinese a quella madrilena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il monociglio ovino non vedeva l'ora di fare 'sta porcata. Si sarà messo d'accordo con Perez per vincere finalmente qualcosa in Europa. Una roba tipo ogni 9 titolo del Real il decimo va ai gobbi.
> 
> Passiamo dalla mafia torinese a quella madrilena.



La cosa che mi fa vergognare è che la mia squadra è leccapiede dei mafiosi.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Domanda per i contrari: tecnicamente la sostituzione della champions con questa lega perché comporta la morte del calcio? La modifica più importante sarebbe la ripicca uefa di estromettere le squadre dai campionati semmai.



Non ci vedo nessuna contraddizione. Anzi, finalmente non mi farò più il sangue amaro vedendo le squadre moldave e uzbeke ai gironi di CL al posto nostro.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> 20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10
> 
> ...



Cosa vi da fastidio esattamente? Sarà più facile tornare grandi con il fatturato triplicato? O invece vogliamo andare avanti a 200 mil l'anno in una lega morta?  

Se c'é ualcuno che dovrebbe esultare veramente siamo noi, altro che Agnelli, Perez o chi più ne ha più ne metta ... altroché


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Tanta fatica per qualificarci alla Champions, e alla fine ci butteranno fuori per aver aderito ad una competizione che manco si sa quando inizia


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Domanda per i contrari: tecnicamente la sostituzione della champions con questa lega perché comporta la morte del calcio? La modifica più importante sarebbe la ripicca uefa di estromettere le squadre dai campionati semmai.


Perché, quanto pensi ci vorrà per passare da Campionato + Super Lega a Super Lega con 40 partite più playoff e ciao campionato?


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa vi da fastidio esattamente? Sarà più facile tornare grandi con il fatturato triplicato? O invece vogliamo andare avanti a 200 mil l'anno in una lega morta?
> 
> Se c'é ualcuno che dovrebbe esultare veramente siamo noi, altro che Agnelli, Perez o chi più ne ha più ne metta ... altroché



Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Certo che se i fondatori sono il real e la juve......stare attenti al portafoglio.


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché, quanto pensi ci vorrà per passare da Campionato + Super Lega a Super Lega con 40 partite più playoff e ciao campionato?



E se anche fosse perché è la morte del calcio? L'atalanta vince lo scudetto della seria A2 e sono felici. Noi triplichiamo il fatturato e giochiamo stabilmente dove ci spetta: con i migliori.


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



Perché invece l'anno prossimo in champions non saremo il Cagliari d'Europa?


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

Bene così, molto bene.
Un sogno che si avvera, staccarsi dalla Lega calcio sarà un passo importante per il ritorno alla normalità, vedo questa super lega come l'unica occasione per far esplodere la Uefa, se poi ci mettiamo che la Lega calcio dovrà accordarsi con la nuova federazione che nascerà e che avrà in cura la nuova competizione beh tanto di guadagnato, non credo che i campionati nazionali verranno cancellati ma la Champions sì e direi... per fortuna.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Dite quello che volete, ma il COVID ha spinto definitivamente in una direzione tracciata da tempo... molti club vogliono guadagnare e non perdere soldi per giocare contro Benevento o Southampton per "pochi spiccioli".
Se FIFA e UEFA non regolamentano i p0, fanno fare ciò che vogliono ai procuratori, mettono finestre assurde per le nazionali, ti fanno giocare in EL il giovedì e il mondiale in Qatar a dicembre, nei gironi di Champions molte squadre fanno 15-18 punti in ciabatte, il fpf ha messo sotto scacco molte squadre (Inter, Roma e Milan in Italia) secondo voi dove si sarebbe finiti? Chiedo per un amico.
Lo stesso Berlusconi voleva la Superlega...

FIFA-UEFA e leghe nazionali hanno dormito, questi 12-15 club sono stufi, perchè ormai anche il calcio è solo business e questo business non funziona più. Noi milanisti ne sappiamo qualcosa... non funzioniamo più dal 2007...
Che siano stufi poi so che fa ridere, ma è così purtroppo. I club stanno esplodendo, hanno bisogno di aumentare i ricavi per gestire costi enormi.

I tempi sono maturi, è l'evoluzione del calcio. Piaccia o non piaccia.

Che poi la spinta sia di Agnelli fa ridere, ma forse avete la memoria corta: BERLUSCONI L'HA SEMPRE AUSPICATA.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

ci pensate che De Laurentis lo dice da anni e non sia presente ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



*Andrea Agnelli ufficialmente vice presidente della Superleague.

Le sue parole:
"I 12 Club Fondatori hanno una fanbase che supera il miliardo di persone in tutto il mondo e un palmares di 99 trofei a livello continentale. In questo momento critico ci siamo riuniti per consentire la trasformazione della competizione europea, mettendo il gioco che amiamo su un percorso di sviluppo sostenibile a lungo termine, con un meccanismo di solidarietà fortemente aumentato, garantendo a tifosi e appassionati un programma di partite che sappia alimentare il loro desiderio di calcio e, al contempo, fornisca un esempio positivo e coinvolgente."*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



Già lo siamo il Cagliari d'Europa, ah no neanche quello visto che sono 10 anni che non ci andiamo nemmeno in Europa (quella che conta).


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come per tutto il resto. Stanno annientando tutto ciò che c'era
> 
> *Magari faranno partecipare pure i trans*




 si chiamerà LGBT Super League oppure European froscien Cup


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Praticamente ogni anno finale Real-Juve. Se la canteranno e suoneranno da soli, presidente e vice-presidente.


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come per tutto il resto. Stanno annientando tutto ciò che c'era
> 
> Magari faranno partecipare pure i trans



Faranno anche la superlega femminile, tutto ciò che porta soldi è utile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2021)

*Uscito anche il comunicato ufficiale dell'AC Milan.*


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

nelle squadre comunque c'è un misto tra tradizione, forza reale e poi squadre solo per soldi.
tipo il tottenham...una stagione miracolosa con la finale champions e poi è tornata nella sua dimensione.


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Chissà De Laurentiis e Lotito come son felici.....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2021)

incredibile la velocità con cui è successo tutto. Sono contento di esserci. Questa cosa la avrebbero fatta con o senza il Milan. Meglio esserci dentro che fuori


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)

La Juventus specifica che continuerà a partecipare al campionato di Serie A e, fintanto che esisteranno, alle competizioni UEFA.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli ufficialmente vice presidente della Superleague.
> 
> Le sue parole:
> "I 12 Club Fondatori hanno una fanbase che supera il miliardo di persone in tutto il mondo e un palmares di 99 trofei a livello continentale. In questo momento critico ci siamo riuniti per consentire la trasformazione della competizione europea, mettendo il gioco che amiamo su un percorso di sviluppo sostenibile a lungo termine, con un meccanismo di solidarietà fortemente aumentato, garantendo a tifosi e appassionati un programma di partite che sappia alimentare il loro desiderio di calcio e, al contempo, fornisca un esempio positivo e coinvolgente."*



Quante boiata buoniste.

Maledetti, la pagherete in questa vita o nell'altra.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



beh coi soldi che ti danno ci manca poco per colmare il gap eh.
stà a noi costruire una squadra degna.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bene così, molto bene.
> Un sogno che si avvera, staccarsi dalla Lega calcio sarà un passo importante per il ritorno alla normalità, vedo questa super lega come l'unica occasione per far esplodere la Uefa, se poi ci mettiamo che la Lega calcio dovrà accordarsi con la nuova federazione che nascerà e che avrà in cura la nuova competizione beh tanto di guadagnato, non credo che i campionati nazionali verranno cancellati ma la Champions sì e direi... per fortuna.


Ma non ci staccheremo dalla lega calcio. Si farà un po’ di casino, ma finirà come nel basket(cosa che avevo ipotizzato già qualche tempo fa).
Quindi ci sarà il campionato nazionale con anche Milan, Inter e Juventus e si continuerà a giocare per scudetto, retrocessioni e qualificazioni alle coppe europee. Queste saranno articolate in: una massima competizione europea, alla quale parteciperanno Milan, Inter e Juventus + un’altra in base al merito sportivo; due o tre coppe organizzate sotto l’egida UEFA alla quale parteciperanno le altre in base al piazzamento.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Praticamente ogni anno finale Real-Juve. Se la canteranno e suoneranno da soli, presidente e vice-presidente.



restando fuori i gobbi avrebbero potuto vincere la champions veramente 

difficile personalmente esprimermi.
da un lato mi intriga rivedere il Milan tra le grandi,dall'altro avrei preferito la via tradizionale


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Vogliono partire subito in agosto.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



Scusa eh, ma ad oggi siamo peggio del Cagliare d'europa. La critica se ho capito bene é : No, perché siamo scarsissimi e andremo a fare solo figuracce. 

Restando cosi le cose, con ffp ed i ricavi irrisori confrontati con gli altri top club ci metteremo un'eternità a non fare figuracce. Entrando in Champions ad oggi non superiamo i gironi, non illudiamoci di entrare in Champions e comprare chissà chi.

Con la super league invece gli scenari si capovolgono e i ricavi si equilibrano, hai una vetrina che prima per noi era inimmaginabile. I migliori giocatori/allenatori vorrano tutti venire nei 15 club fondatori, ci si puo considerare come costantemente agli ottavi di Champions. Tolto il periodo di transizione per noi vedo solo vantaggi, non capisco veramente le critiche.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> beh coi soldi che ti danno ci manco poco per colmare il gap eh.
> stà a noi costruire una squadra degna.


Perché, il fatturato degli altri non aumenta? Li danno solo a noi i soldi?

Comunque non mi è chiaro quando dovrebbe partire 'sta roba.

Nel comunicato spiegano che il formato partirebbe ad Agosto coi gironi per concludersi a Maggio con la finale. E all'inizio parlano di voler iniziare "il prima possibile" cioè Agosto 2021?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non ci staccheremo dalla lega calcio. Si farà un po’ di casino, ma finirà come nel basket(cosa che avevo ipotizzato già qualche tempo fa).
> Quindi ci sarà il campionato nazionale con anche Milan, Inter e Juventus e si continuerà a giocare per scudetto, retrocessioni e qualificazioni alle coppe europee. Queste saranno articolate in: una massima competizione europea, alla quale parteciperanno Milan, Inter e Juventus + un’altra in base al merito sportivo; due o tre coppe organizzate sotto l’egida UEFA alla quale parteciperanno le altre in base al piazzamento.



Eh sì è così. 

In verità cambia meno di quello che leggo.

Di fatto creano una champions dove 15 sono qualificate di diritto e altre 5 no.

Ma la guerra sta nel fatto che questa lega è parallela alla Uefa, che invece ha proposto un nuovo format CL ibrido.

Insomma è uno scontro politico ma nella sostanza le cose cambiano poco.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)




----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi è un anno e tre mesi che parliamo del COVID a livello mondiale, nel calcio stanno giocando a porte chiuse da secoli... e i ricavi generali sono crollati...

Nel comunicato sono evidenziati i motivi economici che hanno portato a questo.

Nel frattempo FIFA-UEFA-LEGHE NAZIONALI hanno dormito, senza rivedere nulla di nulla.... anzi in Italia ci hanno deliziato con Napoli-Juve prima di Juve-Napoli... nel mondo con 3 partite in 7 giorni delle nazionali...

Ci vedremo 2-3 anni di umiliazioni (come successo in Italia dal 2012 in avanti), poi magari ce la faremo... 

PS: ci lamentiamo in Italia, intanto nessuno ha permesso la costruzione degli stadi di Roma, Milan, Fiorentina etc...
Lasciamo perdere..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2021)

A me è una cosa che non piace per nulla ma è chiaro che sia una cosa fatta perché molti di questi club, soprattutto post covid, erano a serio rischio. È tutta una questione di soldi. 3,5 miliardi subito alle 15 fondatrici, capite che vuol dire?
Benvenuti nel nuovo calcio spettacolo in stile americano dominato dagli interessi economici


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Non mi piace per nulla


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì è così.
> 
> In verità cambia meno di quello che leggo.
> 
> ...



Beh per noi cambia molto  , ricavi e futuro sono assicurati.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)

ragà prenderanno il posto della champions.
alla fine il campionato lo si giocherà tranquillamente, vedrete.
le stesse minacce erano state fatte ai club di basket che avrebbero partecipato alla nuova eurolega (che è la stessa cosa di questa superlega) con il risultato che i suddetti club stanno giocando regolarmente i loro campionati (tra cui l'olimpia milano)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non ci staccheremo dalla lega calcio. Si farà un po’ di casino, ma finirà come nel basket(cosa che avevo ipotizzato già qualche tempo fa).
> Quindi ci sarà il campionato nazionale con anche Milan, Inter e Juventus e si continuerà a giocare per scudetto, retrocessioni e qualificazioni alle coppe europee. Queste saranno articolate in: una massima competizione europea, alla quale parteciperanno Milan, Inter e Juventus + un’altra in base al merito sportivo; due o tre coppe organizzate sotto l’egida UEFA alla quale parteciperanno le altre in base al piazzamento.



E noi che non lottiamo per lo scudetto da una vita, per cosa lotteremo se non esisterà più qualificazione Champions?
La partita di campionato sarà calcio parrocchiale.


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma il COVID ha spinto definitivamente in una direzione tracciata da tempo... molti club vogliono guadagnare e non perdere soldi per giocare contro Benevento o Southampton per "pochi spiccioli".
> Se FIFA e UEFA non regolamentano i p0, fanno fare ciò che vogliono ai procuratori, mettono finestre assurde per le nazionali, ti fanno giocare in EL il giovedì e il mondiale in Qatar a dicembre, nei gironi di Champions molte squadre fanno 15-18 punti in ciabatte, il fpf ha messo sotto scacco molte squadre (Inter, Roma e Milan in Italia) secondo voi dove si sarebbe finiti? Chiedo per un amico.
> Lo stesso Berlusconi voleva la Superlega...
> 
> ...



Tra l'altro mi chiedo come si possa provare a minacciare un club come il Milan per dire, un Milan che ha tifosi ovunque e avrà sempre il suo seguito, del tipo, il Milan chiaramente si accorda per andare a giocare la super lega e lo fa ben conscio di essere stato estromesso dalle competizioni europee senza un motivo ben preciso e di essere stato oltre modo punito da tutte quelle regolamentazioni europee che non hanno mai avuto molto senso e che di fatto hanno fatto crollare tutto il giochino, giochino che col tempo era diventato talmente bello che alcuni hanno pensato bene di espandersi senza prevedere gli effetti indesiderati, ma io dico, perché il Milan dovrebbe dire di no? parliamo di 15-20 squadre, i club più forti, no? tanto vedrete che i campionati nazionali non verranno mai aboliti e il Milan giocherà tranquillamente anche in Italia, questo per salvaguardare quelle squadre che hanno sempre ciucciato e che spesso hanno addirittura preso il posto, quelli che sarebbero i primi a rimetterci ma che per certi versi non possono essere considerati elite pura, un'elite che in pandemia giustamente si distacca, perché può farlo e perché sa che può farlo, mentre altri possono minacciare finché vogliono ma non potranno mai controllare chi a dire il vero ha portato il calcio ad essere lo sport più popolare al mondo.
Questo è il progresso, nonostante si vogliano mantenere vive delle tradizioni non ho nulla in contrario e vedermi una "Champions" diversa, una Champions al posto della Champions attuale, diversa, gestita diversamente, per resistere alle scosse finanziarie che più avanti saranno molto più forti e questo perché il calcio è andato fuori controllo e il suo potenziale è stato gestito male, favorendo e allo stesso tempo sfavorendo le "piccole" che nel calcio elitario non hanno più senso, soprattutto in pandemia e con gli stadi chiusi (e anche per una questione geografica).


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

madonna che bomba.

al di la di tutto mi piace come agnelli si fa portavoce dell'eca e poi tradisce sia loro che le succursali italiane ahahahahah

in questo godo, così imparano a fidarsi di un agnello.


arriva giusta giusta per salvare i bilanci dei club messi peggio. juve tra questi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma ad oggi siamo peggio del Cagliare d'europa. La critica se ho capito bene é : No, perché siamo scarsissimi e andremo a fare solo figuracce.
> 
> Restando cosi le cose, con ffp ed i ricavi irrisori confrontati con gli altri top club ci metteremo un'eternità a non fare figuracce. Entrando in Champions ad oggi non superiamo i gironi, non illudiamoci di entrare in Champions e comprare chissà chi.
> 
> Con la super league invece gli scenari si capovolgono e i ricavi si equilibrano, hai una vetrina che prima per noi era inimmaginabile. I migliori giocatori/allenatori vorrano tutti venire nei 15 club fondatori, ci si puo considerare come costantemente agli ottavi di Champions. Tolto il periodo di transizione per noi vedo solo vantaggi, non capisco veramente le critiche.



Per il Milan senza dubbio.

Io capisco le proteste degli altri tifosi ma di noi milanisti che la champions la vediamo da dieci anni col binocolo, che pure quest'anno ci qualifichiamo a fatica... sono abbastanza assurde.

Il Milan ci guadagna e basta. Anzi, dei 15 è quello che ci guadagna di più e in modo clamoroso. In pratica recuperiamo i dieci anni ridicoli di agonia che abbiamo vissuto e che altrimenti diverrebbero ancora per chissà quanto.

Personalmente sono scettico da amante del calcio, ma da milanista è assurdo essere contrari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Scontato che se partisse veramente arriverebbero subito anche il Bayern ed il PSG.
> 
> Praticamente andremo a fare il Sassuolo d'Europa.
> 
> ...



Dividendo i ricavi in parti piú o meno uguali.
Noi partiremo con budget da 7-800 milioni l’anno.
Pescheremo a scelta tra quelle che stanno fuori dalla Super League.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Aprile 2021)

Bah adesso siamo solo all'inizio e bisogna capire bene se si farà e come, ma a caldo mi fa schifo.

Tra queste noi siamo il Crotone, tra le più deboli e povere.

E di vedere ogni anno le stesse che si scontrano non mi attrae per niente, il bello è proprio sapere che puoi incontrare chiunque.

Poi c'è da considerare gli arbitri se la UEFA si stacca, i diritti televisivi, sponsor, il calciomercato che sicuramente sarà diverso dalle altre....bah!


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro mi chiedo come si possa provare a minacciare un club come il Milan per dire, un Milan che ha tifosi ovunque e avrà sempre il suo seguito, del tipo, il Milan chiaramente si accorda per andare a giocare la super lega e lo fa ben conscio di essere stato estromesso dalle competizioni europee senza un motivo ben preciso e di essere stato oltre modo punito da tutte quelle regolamentazioni europee che non hanno mai avuto molto senso e che di fatto hanno fatto crollare tutto il giochino, giochino che col tempo era diventato talmente bello che alcuni hanno pensato bene di espandersi senza prevedere gli effetti indesiderati, ma io dico, perché il Milan dovrebbe dire di no? parliamo di 15-20 squadre, i club più forti, no? tanto vedrete che i campionati nazionali non verranno mai aboliti e il Milan giocherà tranquillamente anche in Italia, questo per salvaguardare quelle squadre che hanno sempre ciucciato e che spesso hanno addirittura preso il posto, quelli che sarebbero i primi a rimetterci ma che per certi versi non possono essere considerati elite pura, un'elite che in pandemia giustamente si distacca, perché può farlo e perché sa che può farlo, mentre altri possono minacciare finché vogliono ma non potranno mai controllare chi a dire il vero ha portato il calcio ad essere lo sport più popolare al mondo.
> Questo è il progresso, nonostante si vogliano mantenere vive delle tradizioni non ho nulla in contrario e vedermi una "Champions" diversa, una Champions al posto della Champions attuale, diversa, gestita diversamente, per resistere alle onde d'urto che più avanti saranno molto più forti e questo perché il calcio è andato fuori controllo e il suo potenziale è stato gestito male, favorendo e allo stesso tempo sfavorendo le "piccole" che nel calcio elitario non hanno più senso, soprattutto in pandemia e con gli stadi chiusi (e anche per una questione geografica).



E' dal 2004-2005 che vediamo un campionato italiano inutile, stancante a 20 squadre con 3 retrocessioni quasi da subito..
Siamo andati sempre peggio... tutti hanno dormito... ora col COVID per tanti grandi club non si può più dormire, per noi milanisti va benissimo.
Il problema è il format: non mi piace sta cosa dei gironi... si rischia di avere le partite finali con poco appeal in ogni caso..


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



Ma perché mai? Si parla di 7mld che verranno spartiti tra i club. Ci saranno soldi per tutte le società.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per il Milan senza dubbio.
> 
> Io capisco le proteste degli altri tifosi ma di noi milanisti che la champions la vediamo da dieci anni col binocolo, che pure quest'anno ci qualifichiamo a fatica... sono abbastanza assurde.
> 
> ...



Con questa frase hai riassunto perfettamente il mio pensiero, essendo il Bayern o il PSG avrei infinitamente più dubbi. Da milanista: grazie a Dio  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Qui ci voleva Fester, che con l'amico Florentino sarebbe stato vicepresidente e mafioso degno di mangiare al tavolo, lì sì che avremmo contato qualcosa.

Con gazidis& co faremo i materassi. Succursale e zerbini dei mafiosi, e mazziati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> curioso di sapere di questi 5 posti per merito.
> sono 1 per campionato ?
> non viene chiarato



A logica chi vince i campionati di premier, Liga, serie a ,League 1, bundes tolte quelle fondatrici.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Primo anno che la juve rischia il posto champion e parte subito la super lega


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Ah sicuramente Agnelli e Perez, con le pezze al culo, sono stati i primi a spingere..

Agnello è impazzito per i buchi di bilancio ahahah

Cmq l'ho già scritto: il primo a proporla fu Silvio decenni fa.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh per noi cambia molto  , ricavi e futuro sono assicurati.



Questo è ovvio. I ricavi previsti da questa lega, da come si legge, sono tra 7 e 9 miliardi e a noi ne tocca un ventesimo. 

Basta aver fatto la terza media ragazzi per calcolare che avremo i ricavi più alti di tutta la nostra storia, facendo un balzo clamoroso e incredibile fino a pochi mesi fa, arrivando rapidamente ai fatturati che oggi hanno top club che vediamo da anni giocare la CL.

Pero, ripeto, da amante del calcio resto scettico.


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> curioso di sapere di questi 5 posti per merito.
> sono 1 per campionato ?
> non viene chiarato



Eh immagino di sì. Si parla dei 5 maggiori campionati europei. Probabilmente chi vincerà il campionato (poi se a vincerlo è una delle squadre facenti parte di diritto, si passerà alla squadra successiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Primo anno che la juve rischia il posto champion e parte subito la super lega



Lascio volentieri questo calcio ai coraggiosi che trovano ancora il tempo di appassionarsi a questi giochi di potere.
Il solo pensiero di partecipare a qualcosa che ha come presidenti Perez e Agnelli, mi fa odiare la mia maglia rossonera che idolatro da quando ero bambino. Ho voglia di sputarci su.

Io il mio l'ho già dato, con tanta passione. Io mi ritiro, spazio agli altri


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per il Milan senza dubbio.
> 
> Io capisco le proteste degli altri tifosi ma di noi milanisti che la champions la vediamo da dieci anni col binocolo, che pure quest'anno ci qualifichiamo a fatica... sono abbastanza assurde.
> 
> ...



non siamo gli unici a qualificarci lottando se guardi l'elenco,anzi ci sono squadre che non si qualificheranno certamente per via del campionato come arsenal.
il borussia dortmund è a serio rischio essendo quinto a -4
il tottenham peggio ancora a -5

attualmente anche liverpool e chelsea sono fuori dalla zona champions


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lascio volentieri questo calcio ai coraggiosi che trovano ancora il tempo di appassionarsi a questi giochi di potere.
> Il solo pensiero di partecipare a qualcosa che ha come presidenti Perez e Agnelli, mi fa odiare la mia maglia rossonera che idolatro da quando sarò bambino.
> 
> Io il mio l'ho già dato, con tanta passione. Ora spazio agli altri



Abbiamo avuto per 30 anni Berlusconi presidente.....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

La cosa più ridicola è pensare alla contentezza di 'voi' tifosi rossoneri,contentezza di aderire ad una superlega senza ne arte ne parte,dove il merito sportivo è praticamente cancellato,fatto a pezzetti dal solo business.

Contentezza dovuta esclusivamente dal fatto di essere invitati.
Che pena.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dividendo i ricavi in parti piú o meno uguali.
> Noi partiremo con budget da 7-800 milioni l’anno.
> Pescheremo a scelta tra quelle che stanno fuori dalla Super League.



Più gli sponsor.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto per 30 anni Berlusconi presidente.....



Abbiamo sempre vinto con merito e con dignità, sul campo, Berlusconi o meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma il COVID ha spinto definitivamente in una direzione tracciata da tempo... molti club vogliono guadagnare e non perdere soldi per giocare contro Benevento o Southampton per "pochi spiccioli".
> Se FIFA e UEFA non regolamentano i p0, fanno fare ciò che vogliono ai procuratori, mettono finestre assurde per le nazionali, ti fanno giocare in EL il giovedì e il mondiale in Qatar a dicembre, nei gironi di Champions molte squadre fanno 15-18 punti in ciabatte, il fpf ha messo sotto scacco molte squadre (Inter, Roma e Milan in Italia) secondo voi dove si sarebbe finiti? Chiedo per un amico.
> Lo stesso Berlusconi voleva la Superlega...
> 
> ...



comunque la colpa è anche dei club che sono indebitati fino al collo per mala gestione. 
perchè se partono l'anno prossimo significa che l'obiettivo è solo salvare il bilancio.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non siamo gli unici a qualificarci lottando se guardi l'elenco,anzi ci sono squadre che non si qualificheranno certamente per via del campionato come arsenal.
> il borussia dortmund è a serio rischio essendo quinto a -4
> il tottenham peggio ancora a -5
> 
> attualmente anche liverpool e chelsea sono fuori dalla zona champions



Ma noi non ci qualifichiamo da dieci anni ragazzi...


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Certo che se i fondatori sono il real e la juve......stare attenti al portafoglio.



Le 15 squadre ufficializzate sono tutte fondatrici. È una lega privata dove le 15 squadre sono socie. Inutile dire fesserie, del tipo che siamo leccapiedi di Agnelli. Ragazzi sono 20 anni che si parla di Super Lega. Berlusconi per anni ne ha paventato la possibilità. Su


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E noi che non lottiamo per lo scudetto da una vita, per cosa lotteremo se non esisterà più qualificazione Champions?


Noi lotteremo per lo scudetto e per qualificarci almeno per i playoff della superlega. 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La partita di campionato sarà calcio parrocchiale.


Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere calcio parrocchiale? Lo sarebbe diventato se la superlega avesse sostituito i campionati nazionali, come si vociferava negli anni scorsi(e io ero contrario). Ma la superlega sostituirà la CL, con la differenza che al posto di vedere Krasnodor-Rennes, Barcellona-Ferencvaros, Basaksehir-Manchester United, vedremo Milan-Real Madrid, Barcellona-Manchester United e Milan-Liverpool.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma noi non ci qualifichiamo da dieci anni ragazzi...



sì ma non è solo un fatto di soldi la mancata qualificazione,altrimenti l'atalanta non ci andrebbe
servono anche persone competenti a tutti i livelli e una società che vuole puntare in alto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Le 15 squadre ufficializzate sono tutte fondatrici. È una lega privata dove le 15 squadre sono socie. Inutile dire fesserie, del tipo che siamo leccapiedi di Agnelli. Ragazzi sono 20 anni che si parla di Super Lega. Berlusconi per anni ne ha paventato la possibilità. Su



Quindi è solo un caso che presidente e vice-presdente per statuto siano i leader delle due squadre più mafiose d'Europa?
Ok, fesserie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lascio volentieri questo calcio ai coraggiosi che trovano ancora il tempo di appassionarsi a questi giochi di potere.
> Il solo pensiero di partecipare a qualcosa che ha come presidenti Perez e Agnelli, mi fa odiare la mia maglia rossonera che idolatro da quando ero bambino. Ho voglia di sputarci su.
> 
> Io il mio l'ho già dato, con tanta passione. Io mi ritiro, spazio agli altri




La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il fatto che per molti bisogna essere contenti perché da 10 anni siamo fuori dal calcio che conta. Ci si rende proprio conto di come la sportività sia morta proprio. 

Se il Milan non guadagna sul campo la champion non ci va, punto e basta. E' tanto difficile da accettare? 

Paiono gli stessi discorsi di Agnelli che a furia di essere buttato fuori da squadrette in coppa si è fatto la super lega. Lo sport vero prevede questo, non è che siccome un club ha un passato glorioso deve avere chissà quali diritti divini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il fatto che per molti bisogna essere contenti perché da 10 anni siamo fuori dal calcio che conta. Ci si rende proprio conto di come la sportività sia morta proprio.
> 
> Se il Milan non guadagna sul campo la champion non ci va, punto e basta. E' tanto difficile da accettare?
> 
> ...



Ma questo, ahimé, è il nuovo modo di ragionare del mondo pandemico. L'America sta importando questo modo di pensare dappertutto, e intanto abbatte e distrugge tradizioni. Questa è solo una punta dell'iceberg di qualcosa di molto più grosso.
E con la scusa della crisi economica, riescono a far mandare giù e giustificare qualunque cosa.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



qundi se la UEFA darà seguito alle sue parole non vedremo piu il Milan in serie A la domenica? ma vi sembra normale?? non la uefa...loro fanno benissimo!

ps:se parte subito il prossimo anno andiamo in superlega con Pioli...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Noi lotteremo per lo scudetto e per qualificarci almeno per i playoff della superlega.
> 
> 
> Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere calcio parrocchiale? Lo sarebbe diventato se la superlega avesse sostituito i campionati nazionali, come si vociferava negli anni scorsi(e io ero contrario). Ma la superlega sostituirà la CL, con la differenza che al posto di vedere Krasnodor-Rennes, Barcellona-Ferencvaros, Basaksehir-Manchester United, vedremo Milan-Real Madrid, Barcellona-Manchester United e Milan-Liverpool.



Esatto, più o meno è così. La superlega sostituisce la champions e la ECA sul piano politico.

Per cui fanno anche ridere certi discorsi di presunti leccapiedi di Agnelli... visto che lui è presidente anche della ECA, ovvero dei club che organizzano l'attuale CL. Dunque cosa cambia sotto questo aspetto?

In parole povere è uno smacco verso la Uefa e tutte quelle società come Atalanta Lipsia e compagnia che resterebbero fuori.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo sempre vinto con merito e con dignità, sul campo, Berlusconi o meno.



Sulla dignità concordo, ma solo perché a lui conveniva non inimicarsi nessuno per questioni politiche.
Abbiamo avuto un personaggio presidente molto discutibile e che non era uno stinco di santo, tutto qua.

Sicuramente più simpatico di Agnelli e Perez


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Aprile 2021)

Ora è chiaro a cosa è dovuto l'immobilismo della nostra società... Vediamo come andrà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per cui fanno anche ridere certi discorsi di presunti leccapiedi di Agnelli... visto che lui è presidente anche della ECA, ovvero dei club che organizzano l'attuale CL. Dunque cosa cambia sotto questo aspetto?



E' stato cacciato stasera dall'ECA.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi è solo un caso che presidente e vice-presdente per statuto siano i leader delle due squadre più mafiose d'Europa?
> Ok, fesserie.



Sono presidente e vicepresidente anche della ECA però. Che cambia?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Aprile 2021)

Nuova Classifica:
Lo scudo lo vince l'Atalanta.Champions ci vanno ATA,Napoli,Lazio e.Roma


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh per noi cambia molto  , ricavi e futuro sono assicurati.



vediamo se le 15 rimarranno per sempre o meno..... per me comunque da questo punto non si torna più indietro.
altro che trattativa.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è ovvio. I ricavi previsti da questa lega, da come si legge, sono tra 7 e 9 miliardi e a noi ne tocca un ventesimo.
> 
> Basta aver fatto la terza media ragazzi per calcolare che avremo i ricavi più alti di tutta la nostra storia, facendo un balzo clamoroso e incredibile fino a pochi mesi fa, arrivando rapidamente ai fatturati che oggi hanno top club che vediamo da anni giocare la CL.
> 
> Pero, ripeto, da amante del calcio resto scettico.



Tra l'altro se confermata la formazione della lega questa cosa ci puo portare benefici anche nell'immediato! Fare oggi il mercato sapendo di avere tra le mani 400 milioni all'anno solo dalla partecipazione (quindi bisogna aggiungere i soldi provenienti dalla Serie A e dai diritti  , circa 200 milioni essendo messi malissimo) ti cambia le prospettive anche nell'immediato. 

Immaginando di partire nel 2022/2023 come si legge, resta un anno e quindi si puo auspicare un mercato di gran lunga superiore ai nostri mezzi già da quest'anno. Non so forse sono andato troppo oltre con la fantasia ahah , ma da milanista non posso non giorie in parte.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato cacciato stasera dall'ECA.



Per forza perché fonda la superlega. Ma cosa cambia rispetto a prima??? Agnelli era presidente della ECA e ora è presidente della superlega. Non cambia nulla.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il fatto che per molti bisogna essere contenti perché da 10 anni siamo fuori dal calcio che conta. Ci si rende proprio conto di come la sportività sia morta proprio.
> 
> Se il Milan non guadagna sul campo la champion non ci va, punto e basta. E' tanto difficile da accettare?
> 
> Paiono gli stessi discorsi di Agnelli che a furia di essere buttato fuori da squadrette in coppa si è fatto la super lega. Lo sport vero prevede questo, non è che siccome un club ha un passato glorioso deve avere chissà quali diritti divini.



Invece è sportivo escludere da una competizione un club senza debiti verso altri club, senza debiti verso tesserati né fornitori, che non ha commesso reati né alcun tipo di illecito ecc.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Dai guardate il lato positivo: i fan boys di Gigio e la turca possono stare sereni, troveremo i soldi per i rinnovi e ci faranno vincere la Superlega.. 
 

Questa è una rivoluzione pazzesca, vediamo ora se le leghe nazionali si svegliano e tornano finalmente a 16-18 squadre..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sulla dignità concordo, ma solo perché a lui conveniva non inimicarsi nessuno per questioni politiche.
> Abbiamo avuto un personaggio presidente molto discutibile e che non era uno stinco di santo, tutto qua.
> 
> Sicuramente più simpatico di Agnelli e Perez ����



Ma guarda, se proprio dobbiamo partecipare a un mondo di ladri, perlomeno bisognerebbe farlo da furbi e mangiare al tavolo principale.
Per questo, in questo momento, rimpiango Fester.

Con lui almeno questa operazione che ritengo inveroconda, mi avrebbe un minimo senso. Ma con gazzosa ed Elliott? Siamo ufficialmente spazzatura del Bernabeu e dello Stadium.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono presidente e vicepresidente anche della ECA però. Che cambia?


L'ECA organizza la CL? Non mi pare...

Comunque se si parte ad Agosto a cosa serve il resto del campionato? Boh. Diamo lo scudo all'Inter, mandiamo le ultime tre in B e passiamo direttamente agli Europei.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo se le 15 rimarranno per sempre o meno..... per me comunque da questo punto non si torna più indietro.
> altro che trattativa.



Sembra proprio di si, in tutte le news che ho letto i fondatori sono membri permanenti


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per il Milan senza dubbio.
> 
> Io capisco le proteste degli altri tifosi ma di noi milanisti che la champions la vediamo da dieci anni col binocolo, che pure quest'anno ci qualifichiamo a fatica... sono abbastanza assurde.
> 
> ...



proprio quest'anno che i ladri rischiavano di rimanere fuori ahahahaha.

comunque quando parlavi di club che rischiavano di fallire, a quanto pare, avevi ragione.
in 6 mesi han messo su tutto. si parte ad agosto.
una roba epocale.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Aprile 2021)

Vorrei capire bene la situazione... per ora mi sembra sia tutto una questione di soldi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Nuova Classifica:
> Lo scudo lo vince l'Atalanta.Champions ci vanno ATA,Napoli,Lazio e.Roma



Per quale motivo dovrebbe vincere l'atalanta lo scudetto?

La serie A è una cosa a parte dalle competizioni europee. Nessun campionato emetterà sanzioni contro i club della superlega, visto che sono i club più importanti delle loro leghe nazionale. E' praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se confermata la formazione della lega questa cosa ci puo portare benefici anche nell'immediato! Fare oggi il mercato sapendo di avere tra le mani 400 milioni all'anno solo dalla partecipazione (quindi bisogna aggiungere i soldi provenienti dalla Serie A e dai diritti  , circa 200 milioni essendo messi malissimo) ti cambia le prospettive anche nell'immediato.
> 
> Immaginando di partire nel 2022/2023 come si legge, resta un anno e quindi si puo auspicare un mercato di gran lunga superiore ai nostri mezzi già da quest'anno. Non so forse sono andato troppo oltre con la fantasia ahah , ma da milanista non posso non giorie in parte.



Presto per dire, ma se firmano contratti tv da 5 anni per dire, in realtà ti ritrovi un budget di circa 2 miliardi di euro a testa per i costi della rosa. 400 circa l'anno per stipendi e ammortamenti, oggi ne spendiamo 150 (con rosso fisso).

Ma io resto scettico, ribadisco, perché amo il calcio oltre al Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire bene la situazione... per ora mi sembra sia tutto una questione di soldi.



E' solo una questione di soldi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui ci voleva Fester, che con l'amico Florentino sarebbe stato vicepresidente e mafioso degno di mangiare al tavolo, lì sì che avremmo contato qualcosa.
> 
> Con gazidis& co faremo i materassi. Succursale e zerbini dei mafiosi, e mazziati.



una delle 5 invitate sarà il monza.


----------



## Roger84 (19 Aprile 2021)

Concordo ed è meglio starci in mezzo! Gazidis ovviamente in prima fila immagino! Ahahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Ma in superlega poi ci andiamo con Pioli?

Pensavo anche a Raiola, questo magari già sapeva ste robe ed è per questo che punta a cifre folli per Donnaruma


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Aprile 2021)

10 anni passati nella m3lma, il FAIR PLAY FINANZIARO hanno inventato, e adesso tutto a puttan3 così proprio quando si va in Champions


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Aprile 2021)

Se vogliono fare una rivoluzione del calcio basterebbe una cosa semplice:

eliminare i Raiola e tutti i procuratori che sono il MALE e arricchiscono solo loro e strapagano i calciatori non facendo il bene dei club e dello sport.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A logica chi vince i campionati di premier, Liga, serie a ,League 1, bundes tolte quelle fondatrici.



per me no, anche perchè le 12 han detto che parteciperanno anche ai campionati nazionali.

checchè ne dica la uefa.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> proprio quest'anno che i ladri rischiavano di rimanere fuori ahahahaha.
> 
> comunque quando parlavi di club che rischiavano di fallire, a quanto pare, avevi ragione.
> in 6 mesi han messo su tutto. si parte ad agosto.
> una roba epocale.



Infatti lo dico da tempo ragazzi che non si e capito che le alternative sono due:
1 si fa la superlega (o mega champions che è uguale, cambia solo chi la organizza)
2 non si gioca

Terza opzione non c'è perché non ci sono o soldi per pagare gli stipendi dei giocatori e dunque senza quelli non si gioca, non si scrive sul forum, non si guardano le partite, non si bestemmia per Castillejo eccetera. Le cose stanno così.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo dovrebbe vincere l'atalanta lo scudetto?
> 
> La serie A è una cosa a parte dalle competizioni europee. Nessun campionato emetterà sanzioni contro i club della superlega, visto che sono i club più importanti delle loro leghe nazionale. E' praticamente impossibile.




Non me sarei così sicuro.....


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto, più o meno è così. La superlega sostituisce la champions e la ECA sul piano politico.
> 
> 
> In parole povere è uno smacco verso la Uefa e tutte quelle società come Atalanta Lipsia e compagnia che resterebbero fuori.


Esatto. Peraltro, a parte tre o quattro club(tra cui noi), gli altri son sempre fissi in CL. E se alla fine ci vanno sempre gli stessi, non è solo per semplice merito sportivo.
Leggendo un po’ le reazioni apocalittiche su media, mi sembra stiano venendo a galla tutti gli interessi politici che ruotano intorno alla UEFA. Nulla di nuovo, cose già note. Ma prima di oggi erano sempre state tenute nascoste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per forza perché fonda la superlega. Ma cosa cambia rispetto a prima??? Agnelli era presidente della ECA e ora è presidente della superlega. Non cambia nulla.



Evidentemente qualcosa non funzionava visto che la Juve in Europa non è mai riuscita a ladrare come in Italia.
Qualcosa doveva pure inventarsi il mafioso.

Io dico che dopo questa esposizione in prima persona la Juve non farà mai più figuracce europee. I fatti mi daranno ragione, o torto.
Spero solo di essere qui a commentare uno o l'altro scenario, perché ormai non riesco più a provare emozioni per questo sport.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'ECA organizza la CL? Non mi pare...
> 
> Comunque se si parte ad Agosto a cosa serve il resto del campionato? Boh. Diamo lo scudo all'Inter, mandiamo le ultime tre in B e passiamo direttamente agli Europei.



Non credo proprio si possa organizzare un eveto miliardario come questo in cosi pochi mesi. 

Non escluderei che nell'ombra si sia lavorato per rendere cio possibile, ma già ad oggi mancano 3 fondatori (per poco ancora credo) e vendere miliardi di diritii TV in cosi poco tempo (oltretutto con le grane UEFA e FIFA da sistemare visti i soldi che perderanno) la vedo durissima.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, se proprio dobbiamo partecipare a un mondo di ladri, perlomeno bisognerebbe farlo da furbi e mangiare al tavolo principale.
> Per questo, in questo momento, rimpiango Fester.
> 
> Con lui almeno questa operazione che ritengo inveroconda, mi avrebbe un minimo senso. Ma con gazzosa ed Elliott? Siamo ufficialmente spazzatura del Bernabeu e dello Stadium.



Al momento ci hanno preso come sparring partner  peró Tony purtroppo era inevitabile una rottura, le premesse c’erano tutte.
Ed erano tante.

Hai ragione su Fester.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

L'unica cosa che mi rallegra è giusto l'inculata tremenda alla UEFA e ai suoi burocrati, incapaci di tutelare il calcio e lo sport vero, ma solo buoni a fare porcate.

Alla fine gli sta anche bene sta roba. Peccato per lo sport


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dai guardate il lato positivo: i fan boys di Gigio e la turca possono stare sereni, troveremo i soldi per i rinnovi e ci faranno vincere la Superlega..
> 
> 
> Questa è una rivoluzione pazzesca, vediamo ora se le leghe nazionali si svegliano e tornano finalmente a 16-18 squadre..



è la prima cosa che ho pensato, che palle.... gli daranno i 12 e lo dovrò sopportare ancora.


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire bene la situazione... per ora mi sembra sia tutto una questione di soldi.



Lo è. Berlusconi ne parlava più di 20 anni fa......insomma, tutto si può dire ma non che non sia stato un grande imprenditore e non so se tu proprio il primo a paventarne la necessità ma di sicuro uno dei primi. C’è ben poco da fare, Si parla di parla di 7mld da spartire rispetto ad 1mld della champions. Non c’è neanche da chiedersi quali siano le motivazioni....
Detto questo ci guadagna di sicuro anche lo spettacolo. Ogni settimana partite da urlo. Le televisioni copriranno d’oro la lega.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi rallegra è giusto l'inculata tremenda alla UEFA e ai suoi burocrati, incapaci di tutelare il calcio e lo sport vero, ma solo buoni a fare porcate.
> 
> Alla fine gli sta anche bene sta roba. Peccato per lo sport



Esatto, alla fine anch'io non ho certo simpatia per la UEFA o simili. Anzi, li vorrei vedere bruciare per il FPF e tutti i torti che ci hanno causato.
Ma non è questo il modo. Bisognava cercare di tutelare i valori sportivi, quelli tradizionali.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se vogliono fare una rivoluzione del calcio basterebbe una cosa semplice:
> 
> eliminare i Raiola e tutti i procuratori che sono il MALE e arricchiscono solo loro e strapagano i calciatori non facendo il bene dei club e dello sport.



È proprio questo il punto secondo me.
Non è stato fatto nulla di nulla, ora questi sono i risultati.
Una bella scissione...
Era inevitabile.
krasnovdar-rennes in Champions o certe squadre assurde volute da Platini più il finto ffp hanno affossato il tutto..

E la goccia enorme che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stato il covid.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Trovo ridicole le considerazioni relative alla competizione “finta” senza componente sportiva.

L’Eurolega é l’equivalente della Super League ed é combattutissima e si vede il miglior basket d’Europa.

Qui vedremo ogni settimana il miglior calcio del mondo.
Inoltre ributta la palla alle leghe nazionali per garantire calendari sostenibili e spettacolaritá (campionati da 16 e playoff?)

Le coppe europee della Uefa rimarranno, ma come per il basket, saranno competizioni secondarie.

I 500 giocatori migliori del mondo giocheranno la Super League.


----------



## King of the North (19 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> per me no, anche perchè le 12 han detto che parteciperanno anche ai campionati nazionali.
> 
> checchè ne dica la uefa.



Esatto. Se chi vince il proprio campionato è una delle squadre già di diritto nella super Lega, si passerà alla seconda in classifica e così via


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Certo che il Corsport sulle robe grosse ci prende, la superlega, la vendita dell'inter..


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Aprile 2021)

ovviamente contrario, però sono contento per 2 cose:

- in termini di fatturato noi abbiamo solo da guadagnarci
- l'uefa se lo prende in qul posto e ben le sta, considerato il fair play finanziario e altre porcate


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. Peraltro, a parte tre o quattro club(tra cui noi), gli altri son sempre fissi in CL. E se alla fine ci vanno sempre gli stessi, non è solo per semplice merito sportivo.
> Leggendo un po’ le reazioni apocalittiche su media, mi sembra stiano venendo a galla tutti gli interessi politici che ruotano intorno alla UEFA. Nulla di nuovo, cose già note. Ma prima di oggi erano sempre state tenute nascoste.




Ma infatti credo che i club di Premiere avrebbero tutto l'interesse di far partecipare almeno 6 squadre al banchetto invece di 4, ci sta eh, non è questione di essere fissi o meno ma di portare alcune squadre che statisticamente non possono proprio entrare ogni anno e visto che non si possono fare campionati con 8 squadre è indubbio che sia la soluzione migliore anche per loro.
E' equo secondo me, non toglierebbe nulla ai campionati nazionali ma renderebbe più "Champions" la buffonata allargata che c'è ora, dove squadre moldave sono in Champions e diverse inglesi invece giocano al giovedì, come lo stesso Milan o chi arriva terzo nel girone (una buffonata mai vista dai).
Per me è un discorso davvero semplice, molto semplicemente i grandi club possono staccarsi e generare interesse, gli altri con blasoni minori possono avvicinarsi.. vincendo il campionato.
Le Leghe vieteranno questa nuova lega? allora le Leghe scompariranno presto perché le Leghe non avrebbero più il potere economico necessario per mettere su un campionato che possa creare interesse per loro e per le piccole che ciucciano soldi per giocare fino a salvezza acquisita.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicole le considerazioni relative alla competizione “finta” senza componente sportiva.
> 
> L’Eurolega é l’equivalente della Super League ed é combattutissima e si vede il miglior basket d’Europa.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Tra l’altro anche il campionato nazionale ne ha giovato.
Ps: non farmi pensare al basket che oggi un’altra persa di 1...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti lo dico da tempo ragazzi che non si e capito che le alternative sono due:
> 1 si fa la superlega (o mega champions che è uguale, cambia solo chi la organizza)
> 2 non si gioca
> 
> Terza opzione non c'è perché non ci sono o soldi per pagare gli stipendi dei giocatori e dunque senza quelli non si gioca, non si scrive sul forum, non si guardano le partite, non si bestemmia per Castillejo eccetera. Le cose stanno così.



infatti pur sembrandomi strana la faccenda mi sono "fidato" di te su questo argomento.
è chiaro che l'accelerazione, o forse la nascita dell'idea addirittura, sia causa covid.

penso anche io che cambi molto meno di ciò che sembra e che chi ci guadagna di più nell'immediato siamo noi (a meno di fallimenti improbabili dei ladri o cose così).

l'unica cosa che spero è che ci siano regolamentazioni su stipendi e spese. perchè già adesso le cifre non hanno senso... se aumentano in proporzione ti saluto......

anche perchè è tutta un'escalation alla spesa negli ultimi 30 anni. e questo è l'ultimissimo step. più di così non si può mungere.
ed il calcio è un prodotto in declino.... occhio.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

certo che Perez ci lavora da ottobre e sono stati a bravi a tenere tutto riservato per sei mesi.
roba da riunioni Bilderberg


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicole le considerazioni relative alla competizione “finta” senza componente sportiva.
> 
> L’Eurolega é l’equivalente della Super League ed é combattutissima e si vede il miglior basket d’Europa.
> 
> ...



Se verrà istituita la SuperLega la Champions non ha più senso di esistere e verrà cancellata. Questo è certo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma infatti credo che i club di Premiere avrebbero tutto l'interesse di far partecipare almeno 6 squadre al banchetto invece di 4, ci sta eh, non è questione di essere fissi o meno ma di portare alcune squadre che statisticamente non possono proprio entrare ogni anno e visto che non si possono fare campionati con 8 squadre è indubbio che sia la soluzione migliore anche per loro.
> E' equo secondo me, non toglierebbe nulla ai campionati nazionali ma renderebbe più "Champions" la buffonata allargata che c'è ora, dove squadre moldave sono in Champions e diverse inglesi invece giocano al giovedì, come lo stesso Milan o chi arriva terzo nel girone (una buffonata mai vista dai).
> Per me è un discorso davvero semplice, molto semplicemente i grandi club possono staccarsi e generare interesse, gli altri con blasoni minori possono avvicinarsi.. vincendo il campionato.
> Le Leghe vieteranno questa nuova lega? allora le Leghe scompariranno presto perché le Leghe non avrebbero più il potere economico necessario per mettere su un campionato che possa creare interesse per loro e per le piccole che ciucciano soldi per giocare fino a salvezza acquisita.


Qualora dovesse prevalere la linea dure(lo vedo praticamente impossibile), gli unici che potrebbero far saltare il banco sarebbero i calciatori, ma mi sento di escludere che rinuncerebbero ai ricchi contratti che i club della superlega offrirebbero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Aprile 2021)

“*Tutti i match di UCL e UEL sono stati temporaneamente cancellati” [BBC]*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come per tutto il resto. Stanno annientando tutto ciò che c'era
> 
> Magari faranno partecipare pure i trans



  oddio mi hai fatto sputare un polmone


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se verrà istituita alla SuperLega la Champions non ha più senso di esistere e verrà cancellata. Questo è certo.



Nel basket coesistono Eurolega e Basketball Champions League.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2021)

raga si stà facendo la storia stanotte.
champions ed europa league cancellate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> “*Tutti i match di UCL e UEL sono stati temporaneamente cancellati” [BBC]*



Eh? Ma quelli di questa stagione?


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> “*Tutti i match di UCL e UEL sono stati temporaneamente cancellati” [BBC]*



Un terremoto,


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il punto secondo me.
> Non è stato fatto nulla di nulla, ora questi sono i risultati.
> Una bella scissione...
> Era inevitabile.
> ...



Sì ma così non spariscono i procuratori ma anzi vanno a guadagnare ancora di più se tanto mi da tanto.
Il ffp fino adesso cosa l'ha fatto a fare il mondo del calcio?
Non si può competere sia nel campionato nazionale che mondiali e europei e poi Superlega tutto assieme, se adesso già ci sono tante partite figuriamoci poi.
Il bello dello sport è confrontarsi con chiunque che siano moldave o indiane, cosa c'è di bello nell'incontrare sempre PSG Liverpool City Real ogni anno sempre le stesse?
Credo e spero che questo sia solo una bozza diciamo, e si debba tutti sedersi a un tavolo e parlare, inutili le minacce sia da una parte che dall'altra.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Presto per dire, ma se firmano contratti tv da 5 anni per dire, in realtà ti ritrovi un budget di circa 2 miliardi di euro a testa per i costi della rosa. 400 circa l'anno per stipendi e ammortamenti, oggi ne spendiamo 150 (con rosso fisso).
> 
> Ma io resto scettico, ribadisco, perché amo il calcio oltre al Milan.



Capisco benissimo il tuo scetticismo, tendo sempre a tifare per Davide contro Golia.

Il calcio non cambia clamorosamente, certo gli almanacchi della Champions si dovrebbero chiudere nell'armadio, ma oltre a questo non cambia tanto.

Se ho capito bene: 

-i campionati nazionali sono mantenuti, in Italia 3 squadre hanno la partecipazione fissa alla Super League ed una darà sarà scelta in base ai meriti sportivi (ricorda un po la Liga), questo con il budget che avranno queste squadre dovrà essere immediatamente rispecchiato anche dalla classifica e quindi si ripropone le classiche top 4 del campionato.

-le quinte, seste e settime andranno ad affrontare una competizione UEFA (come ora dunque)

-é vero che il gap tra i "fondatori" e gli altri si allarga, ma direttamente una serie A con più campioni che ha questa visibilità porta benefici a tutto il movimento con aumento di ricavi nella stessa lega nazionale nella vendita dei diritti TV.

- Andando a vedere il calcio oggi il gap da colmare é tra noi che rcaviamo dai diritti TV 1/10 di ogni altra squadra della Premier, e quindi anche qui non si puo gareggiare alla pari da "amante del calcio"

- Per Real, City, PSG cambia relativamente : hanno squadre da paura. Per noi che é ormai 10 anni che siamo Davide cambia eccome, é chiaro che farcela per meriti da più soddisfazioni, ma non é neanche cosi tanto sicuro che riusciremmo a raggiungere mai più quel livello.

Per finire, il Milan senza Berlusconi non avrebbe vinto cosi tanto, il PSG senza sceicco non avrebbe potuto permettersi Mbappe e Neymar in un estate e cosi via...

il tuo scetticismo da dove viene?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

pochi club grossi che distruggono con la forza centinaia,migliaia di piccoli..lasciandoli solo le briciole

questa si chiama MAFIA

noi ne facciamo parte

quindi il Milan è un club mafioso come la Juve e l'Inter ne piu ne meno


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2021)

Il vostro *****io privato solo per fare più soldi ve lo potete vedere voi, che schifo.


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualora dovesse prevalere la linea dure(lo vedo praticamente impossibile), gli unici che potrebbero far saltare il banco sarebbero i calciatori, ma mi sento di escludere che rinuncerebbero ai ricchi contratti che i club della superlega offrirebbero.




Più che altro penso possa subentrare un accordo tra Fifa e Uefa, ma poi.. perché dovrebbero?
Vieti ai migliori giocatori di giocare nelle loro nazionali e hai un torneo inferiore pure alla NL attuale, quelle che in teoria dovrebbero essere la prima e la seconda manifestazione calcistica (mondiali, europei) per eccellenza, le più importanti, facendo perdere interesse generale e facendo pure un favore a certi club.
L'autosabotaggio ha un senso in questo caso? per me no, noi dobbiamo solo sperare che si faccia e a questo punto non ho dubbi che si farà, così come non ho dubbi che sono quasi 12 mesi che vediamo calcio free a pagamento con gli stadi chiusi (lo ricordo sempre agli stolti che chiedono info riguardanti dazon e simili che stiamo pagando per vedere calcio free, da tv generalista).


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

secondo me a questo punto in tutti e cinque i campionati bisogna mettere i playoff scudetto,come nella pallcanestro.
così coinvolgi fino in fondo anche chi è in Super Lega, a prescindere se esce alla prima fase


facciamoci una risata e stacchiamo:

l'inter vincerà lo scudetto, riceverà centinaia di milioni e Sala dirà:

"Aspetto garanzie dalla società per procedere"

in Super Lega senza stadio di proprietà


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Ipotesi leggendo queste prime notizie:

Mi sembra un perfetto esempio del mondo moderno: i ricchi sempre più ricchi, i poveri sempre più poveri.
Perché questo succederà.
Si creerà una VORAGINE IMMANE tra le squadre dentro questa Superlega, e il resto.
TUTTI i calciatori forti verranno concentrati in una manciata di squadre. Nessuno mai giocherà fuori dal cerchio eletto. Sarà come il film Elysium con Matt Damon: tutti i poveri ammassati, e pochissimi eletti in cielo.

Chiaramente calciatori forti attirano le attenzioni dei tifosi, quindi dei diritti TV, quindi di sponsor. Questa superlega sarà un circuito chiuso senza alcun valore sportivo e competitivo, atto a generare moneta per pochissimi.

Sarà una sfilata di superstar che sfileranno in partite fake, ripeto, senza valore sportivo. Si celebrerà il Messi di turno in quanto Messi. Dietro non c'è sfida. Come quei film in cui chiamano 10 attori/star ma il film fa schifo. Una sorta di autocelebrazione, tutto bello pieno di pubblicità, ragazze pon pon nell'intervallo, intermezzi musicali, ospitate etc

In realtà quanto detto già avviene da diversi anni praticamente. Ma con questo sistema sarà spinto alla massima potenza;uccideranno il 99% dei restanti club. Storie come lo scudetto del Leicester e gli exploit di squadre medie capaci di andare in fondo alla Champions League non potranno materialmente più avvenire.
Verrà meno anche il senso di "progetto sportivo"

Poi dico, il dubbio viene ancor più meno quando leggi "VICEPRESIDENTE: ANDREA AGNELLI", un fido operaio del mercato odierno. Una persona orrenda, viscida fino all'ultimo dei capelli che ha in testa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma in superlega poi ci andiamo con Pioli?
> 
> Pensavo anche a Raiola, questo magari già sapeva ste robe ed è per questo che punta a cifre folli per Donnaruma



Mi sembra chiaro. E a sto punto anche Messi e tutti gli altri in scadenza sapevano già tutto.


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> “*Tutti i match di UCL e UEL sono stati temporaneamente cancellati” [BBC]*



Ma sbaglio o pure i campionati? (federazioni)
Wow, pazzesco, così Suning evita di pagare i bonus..
Che sconquasso signori..


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi leggendo queste prime notizie:
> 
> Mi sembra un perfetto esempio del mondo moderno: i ricchi sempre più ricchi, i poveri sempre più poveri.
> Perché questo succederà.
> ...



Quindi in NBA e Eurolega é tutto fake?


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

quel rumor della BBC credo sia falso


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2021)

Se fosse vera della sospensione delle coppe attuali è un vero terremoto ma li capisco.

Fermerei tutto, coppe, europei, mondiali.

È la rovina del calcio, senza meritocrazia non è più calcio.

E io non guarderò questo scempio per arricchire ancor di più questi 12 bischeri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo che Perez ci lavora da ottobre e sono stati a bravi a tenere tutto riservato per sei mesi.
> roba da riunioni Bilderberg



Bhè in quello sono esperti i sionisti degli Agnelli.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lancio una provocazione a chi la ritiene una cosa buona: immaginate se il Milan non fosse in quella cerchia di "eletti". Scrivereste ancora lo stesso commento?
Mettiamoci un attimo nei panni dei tifosi che ne so di Napoli, Siviglia, Leicester. 

Magari mi sbaglio eh, sto ragionando con voi


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

*L'UEFA si riunisce domani per discutere eventuali sanzioni ai club che hanno aderito alla superlega*

Napoli va a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

speriamo che la uefa e la fifa facciano delle contromosse durissime

primo: eliminazione immediata dei club partecipanti dai campionati nazionali

secondo: immediata legge che escluderà i giocatori della superlega da mondiali ed europei...i giocatori tesserati per i club mafiosi al momento della competizione non potranno vestire le maglie della loro nazionale

terzo: levare tutti i trofei patrocinati da uefa e fifa dalle loro bacheche (si una confisca come ai mafiosi)

queste sono solo le prime che mi vengono in mente

macchè accordi trattative e sedersi a un tavolo..ci vuole una guerra totale a questi bast...


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione a chi la ritiene una cosa buona: immaginate se il Milan non fosse in quella cerchia di "eletti". Scrivereste ancora lo stesso commento?
> Mettiamoci un attimo nei panni dei tifosi che ne so di Napoli, Siviglia, Leicester.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio eh, sto ragionando con voi




E perché mai? la Champions allargata (tipo Ue) è ciò che in qualche modo ha tirato giù tutto il baraccone che pensava di espandersi chissà dove, forse ad oriente, perdendo di vista chi invece reggeva la baracca e ha sempre generato l'85% dell'interesse generale del tifoso medio.
Mi sembra democratico, se hai la terza media e vai a lavorare in un'azienda ti mettono al piano terra non di fianco all'ufficio del capo, che senso ha il perbenismo sportivo a qualunque costo se poi diventa ingestibile e sposta gli interessi dove l'interesse è minore e non può essere messo sulle stesso piano rispetto a chi rappresenta il calcio elitario.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la uefa e la fifa facciano delle contromosse durissime
> 
> primo: eliminazione immediata dei club partecipanti dai campionati nazionali
> 
> ...



Ripeto. Divieto di disputare le partite su suolo Europeo.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo che la uefa e la fifa facciano delle contromosse durissime
> 
> primo: eliminazione immediata dei club partecipanti dai campionati nazionali



Sì ma chi se la guarda una Serie A senza Juve, Milan e Inter? E una Premier League senza United, City, Arsenal, Tottenham, Chelsea e Liverpool? E una Liga senza Barcellona e Real Madrid? Sarebbe un po' come il marito geloso che si taglia l'uccello per far dispetto alla moglie... stavolta mi sa che sono spalle al muro quelli della UEFA (premesso che neanche a me piace sta roba)


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

*Secondo AS Liga, Premier e Serie A stanno seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'idea di cancellare i campionati o non assegnare il titolo se dovessero vincere le squadre coinvolte nella superlega*


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì ma chi se la guarda una Serie A senza Juve, Milan e Inter? E una Premier League senza United, City, Arsenal, Tottenham, Chelsea e Liverpool? E una Liga senza Barcellona e Real Madrid? Sarebbe un po' come il marito geloso che si taglia l'uccello per far dispetto alla moglie... stavolta mi sa che sono spalle al muro quelli della UEFA (premesso che neanche a me piace sta roba)


Ovvio che sia con le spalle al muro. Sbatterà un po’ i piedi per terra, ma alla fine capitolerà come la FIBA.
Per sapere cosa succederà nei prossimi tre mesi, basta cercare la ricostruzione di quello che accadde nel basket.

Ps: “In cambio del loro impegno, i Club Fondatori riceveranno un contributo una tantum pari a 3,5 miliardi di euro a supporto dei loro piani d'investimento in infrastrutture e per bilanciare l'impatto della pandemia Covid-19”. Penso basti questo per capire che la strada è tracciata.


----------



## Roger84 (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Secondo AS Liga, Premier e Serie A stanno seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'idea di cancellare i campionati o non assegnare il titolo se dovessero vincere le squadre coinvolte nella superlega*



Ahahahah! Quest'anno che vinceva l'Inda... Incredibile che bomba che hanno lanciato questi!


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah! Quest'anno che vinceva l'Inda... Incredibile che bomba che hanno lanciato questi!



sarebbe pazzesco


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E perché mai? la Champions allargata (tipo Ue) è ciò che in qualche modo ha tirato giù tutto il baraccone che pensava di espandersi chissà dove, forse ad oriente, perdendo di vista chi invece reggeva la baracca e ha sempre generato l'85% dell'interesse generale del tifoso medio.
> Mi sembra democratico, se hai la terza media e vai a lavorare in un'azienda ti mettono al piano terra non di fianco all'ufficio del capo, che senso ha il perbenismo sportivo a qualunque costo se poi diventa ingestibile e sposta gli interessi dove l'interesse è minore e non può essere messo sulle stesso piano rispetto a chi rappresenta il calcio.



Quindi confermi che se in quella lista non ci sarebbe stato il Milan ti sarebbe comunque andata bene la cosa

A me no, il Milan da un anno e mezzo a questa parte finalmente ha messo in piedi un buon progetto sportivo che finalmente sta fruttando un piazzamento importante. Facendo parte della Superlega "di diritto" perderebbe tutto di senso. Non puoi lottare per una qualificazione che è già tua, ogni anno.
Se ad aprile una delle elette è lontana dal primo posto potrebbe anche mandare la primavera a giocare delle amichevoli, perché non c'è niente per cui lottare.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

a questo punto mi chiedo perchè Bayern Monaco e PSG non abbiano aderito..e siano ascesi al ruolo di eroi almeno al momento


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Aiutatemi a capire: se tutto andrà come dichiarato stasera...il lavoro di un anno e mezzo del Milan per arrivare a un piazzamento Champions a maggio 2021 sparisce con un schiocco di dita?
E noi che abbiamo guardato finora?

In pratica la stagione è finita stasera. Arrivare o no tra le prime 4 non ha più senso. Non ci sarà alcuna Champions per il Milan questo settembre.
Mercoledì o vinciamo o perdiamo col Sassuolo non cambia nulla.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Aprile 2021)

Io sono sorpreso della sorpresa dei tifosi. Mi fanno quasi tenerezza. La gente piange per il calcio ma nessuno si scandalizza del fatto che soltanto 26 individui possedono la ricchezza di 3,8 miliardi di persone, la metà più povera della popolazione mondiale.
Non sono un adepto di Karl Marx pero sulla deriva del capitalismo frenetico aveva visto giusto, quindi non capisco tutto questo sentimentalismo, tutta questa sorpresa. Un giorno si potra acquisire un rene oppure un fegato su Amazon o meglio ancora; seguire una tele realtà dove si chiederà alla gente "se volete la morte di Marco premere il tasto uno! se volete la morte di Fabio premere il tasto 2!


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione a chi la ritiene una cosa buona: immaginate se il Milan non fosse in quella cerchia di "eletti". Scrivereste ancora lo stesso commento?
> Mettiamoci un attimo nei panni dei tifosi che ne so di Napoli, Siviglia, Leicester.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio eh, sto ragionando con voi



Hai perfettamente ragione  , allora andiamo a vedere i diritti TV della Premier , o i ricavi delle big spagnole. Come si puo anche solo sperare di avvicinarsi? Gli utlimi 10 anni togliendo il Bayern (che ha fatturati proibitivi) la Champions gira tra Spagna e Italia...

Anche se condivido in parte il tuo ragionamento, noi abbiamo vinto grazie ai soldi d Silvio, il PSG ed il CIty sono diventati suadroni grazie ai soldi degli sceicchi, quindi una cerchia già c'é..


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

nel frattempo Gary Neville sta diventando una specie di mito sui social...

ho letto "is the people's hero" su qualche testata poco fa..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a questo punto mi chiedo perchè Bayern Monaco e PSG non abbiano aderito..e siano ascesi al ruolo di eroi almeno al momento



Per il PSG ho letto un'argomentazione interessante. Mettersi contro la FIFA per lo sceicco vorrebbe dire perdere il mondiale in Qatar, poi ha abbastanza intrallazzi con la UEFA questo.

Il Bayern invece non saprei


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione  , allora andiamo a vedere i diritti TV della Premier , o i ricavi delle big spagnole. Come si puo anche solo sperare di avvicinarsi? Gli utlimi 10 anni togliendo il Bayern (che ha fatturati proibitivi) la Champions gira tra Spagna e Italia...
> 
> Anche se condivido in parte il tuo ragionamento, noi abbiamo vinto grazie ai soldi d Silvio, il PSG ed il CIty sono diventati suadroni grazie ai soldi degli sceicchi, quindi una cerchia già c'é..



Assolutamente, infatti io stesso a fine commento mi son accorto che lo scenario descritto già è in atto, da anni.
Ma questo sistema della presenza fissa di alcune squadre droga il problema in maniera cronica. E' troppo penalizzante per tutte quelle fuori. Anzi le annulla ad alti livelli.

A me sembra palese che l'intento di questa superlega sia puramente economico.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

Inventati qualcosa te...sei il nuovo "capo del calcio" ora...e soprattutto sei una persona vera e con degli ideali

magari perderemo la guerra contro i mafiosi ma mettiamocela tutta almeno


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarebbe pazzesco



Dopo lo scudetto di cartone arriva lo scudetto fantasma.
Lukaku si darà il fuoco davanti a San Siro seguendo un rito voodoo famoso!


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Uno schifo totale, hanno rovinato tutto.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uno schifo totale, hanno rovinato tutto.



Detto questo, se è vero che avremo più soldi mi aspetto campionissimi già a giugno, ci portassero Halaand & co.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti io stesso a fine commento mi son accorto che lo scenario descritto già è in atto, da anni.
> Ma questo sistema della presenza fissa di alcune squadre droga il problema in maniera cronica. E' troppo penalizzante per tutte quelle fuori. Anzi le annulla ad alti livelli.
> 
> A me sembra palese che l'intento di questa superlega sia puramente economico.



Sopratutto economico, sinceramente negli States non si sarebbero neppure posti il dilemma. Ricordo che la NFL ha recentemente pubblicato il nuovo accordo sui diritti TV : 100 miliardi dal 2023 al 2033, per 32 squadre. Qui si parla di football americano, che per quanto possa essere intrattenete non potrà mai essere al livello del calcio come numero di seguaci, eppure le prime 32 squadre se lo sognano un contratto del genere. 

Dispiace anche a me che il merito sia in qualche modo quasi eliminato, che gli almanacchi siano da buttare e che una parte fondamentale e bellissima del calcio sia eliminata : Non si puo vincre sempre. Detto cio il futuro é questo, il mondo si é globalizzato ed il calcio segue, anzi presubilmente questo sarà solo il primo step del progetto. Il punto é: visto che si farà, vogliamo essere dentro o fuori? Anche comprendendo a pieno le tue critiche l'inegualianza già esiste, e devo anche dire che se é come ci é stata sbiegata cambierebbe poco, anzi pochissimo (ogni campionato si trasformerebbe in una Liga sostanzialmente, dove X squadre sono sempre li davanti a tutte e le altre si dividono le briciole).

Un'altra cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere é che tutti gli ex giocatori (Del Piero, Keane, Neville, Ferdinand etc.. ) si sono espressi criticamente, e questo mi fa riflettere. Paolo, che ora conta eccome li dentro come ha reagito?

Sono super contento da milanista se il progetto andrà in porto, ma ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Evidentemente qualcosa non funzionava visto che la Juve in Europa non è mai riuscita a ladrare come in Italia.
> Qualcosa doveva pure inventarsi il mafioso.
> 
> Io dico che dopo questa esposizione in prima persona la Juve non farà mai più figuracce europee. I fatti mi daranno ragione, o torto.
> Spero solo di essere qui a commentare uno o l'altro scenario, perché ormai non riesco più a provare emozioni per questo sport.


Concordo.
Qui non è questione di Milan. E addirittura non è neanche questione di un intero sport. In generale non è un bel segnale in ottica futura

Anziché reagire alla crisi covid con una distensione dei toni sul piano economico, stanno depredando uno sport per poter mantenere degli standard, anzi alzandoli ulteriormente, succhiando dalle altre.

I segnali c'erano: ventenne, un portiere come tanti, guadagna già milioni di euro (e ha ottenuto un contratto di un milione di euro per il fratello che giocava....nell'ASTERAS TRIPOLIS), e dopo ne rifiuta 7-8, perché ne servono almeno 10, forse 12, più commissioni milionarie al procuratore.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Come funzionerebbe il mercato? Non ditemi che la giocheremo con krunic e chalanoglu.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Detto questo, se è vero che avremo più soldi mi aspetto campionissimi già a giugno, ci portassero Halaand & co.


Mica solo il Milan, anche le altre saranno investite di soldi. La quantità di campioni invece resta la stessa, quindi di Haaland ce n'è sempre uno.
Mi aspetto quindi che anziché costare 150-200 milioni, adesso varrà 250-300 milioni. Stipendio non meno di 30-40 milioni, forse più.

Si potranno prendere i Thauvin e i Belotti con un messaggio whatsapp, quello sì.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sopratutto economico, sinceramente negli States non si sarebbero neppure posti il dilemma. Ricordo che la NFL ha recentemente pubblicato il nuovo accordo sui diritti TV : 100 miliardi dal 2023 al 2033, per 32 squadre. Qui si parla di football americano, che per quanto possa essere intrattenete non potrà mai essere al livello del calcio come numero di seguaci, eppure le prime 32 squadre se lo sognano un contratto del genere.
> 
> Dispiace anche a me che il merito sia in qualche modo quasi eliminato, che gli almanacchi siano da buttare e che una parte fondamentale e bellissima del calcio sia eliminata : Non si puo vincre sempre. Detto cio il futuro é questo, il mondo si é globalizzato ed il calcio segue, anzi presubilmente questo sarà solo il primo step del progetto. Il punto é: visto che si farà, vogliamo essere dentro o fuori? Anche comprendendo a pieno le tue critiche l'inegualianza già esiste, e devo anche dire che se é come ci é stata sbiegata cambierebbe poco, anzi pochissimo (ogni campionato si trasformerebbe in una Liga sostanzialmente, dove X squadre sono sempre li davanti a tutte e le altre si dividono le briciole).
> 
> ...



Capisco il tuo punto di vista. Guardando esclusivamente al Milan, lo scenario sembra buono. Se non sbaglio nella graduatoria UEFA il Milan è (era) 50esimo o giù di lì. Balza tra le prime 15.

Io non riesco a fermarmi al tifo, onestamente sono inorridito


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma in superlega poi ci andiamo con Pioli?
> 
> Pensavo anche a Raiola, questo magari già sapeva ste robe ed è per questo che punta a cifre folli per Donnaruma



Mi hai letto nel pensiero.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mica solo il Milan, anche le altre saranno investite di soldi. La quantità di campioni invece resta la stessa, quindi di Haaland ce n'è sempre uno.
> Mi aspetto quindi che anziché costare 150-200 milioni, adesso varrà 250-300 milioni. Stipendio non meno di 30-40 milioni, forse più.



Si certo, ci sarà un'inflazione pazzesca ma che non si azzardassero a presentarsi con Meite, krunic e chalanoglu.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Aprile 2021)

A me fa schifo. La gioia che leggo in alcuni è dettata dal fatto di essere tra i 15 sempre presenti. Le favole dello sport che amiamo di più sono quelle in cui davide batte golia. Oggi di fatto si rende la vita impossibile a davide.
Serie A perde totalmente senso.. 
Andava riformata la champions e la
Uefa... ma non cosi


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

*Pare che la banca che finanzierà il tutto è la JP Morgan, investe 5 miliardi di euro*


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Pare che la banca che finanzierà il tutto è la JP Morgan, investe 5 miliardi di euro*



Perfetto direi. Magari la chiameranno Morgan Cup



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli ufficialmente vice presidente della Superleague.
> 
> Le sue parole:
> "I 12 Club Fondatori hanno una fanbase che supera il miliardo di persone in tutto il mondo e un palmares di 99 trofei a livello continentale. In questo momento critico ci siamo riuniti per consentire la trasformazione della competizione europea, mettendo il gioco che amiamo su un percorso di sviluppo sostenibile a lungo termine, con un meccanismo di solidarietà fortemente aumentato, garantendo a tifosi e appassionati un programma di partite che sappia alimentare il loro desiderio di calcio e, al contempo, fornisca un esempio positivo e coinvolgente."*


Moggi era un dilettante al confronto. Comprava gli arbitri, ma le partite era costretto a giocarle.

Questo elimina fin dal principio le fastidiose zanzare Ajax, Porto, Lione. Non potranno più nuocere in alcun modo la Juventus. Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il fatto che per molti bisogna essere contenti perché da 10 anni siamo fuori dal calcio che conta. Ci si rende proprio conto di come la sportività sia morta proprio.
> 
> Se il Milan non guadagna sul campo la champion non ci va, punto e basta. E' tanto difficile da accettare?
> 
> Paiono gli stessi discorsi di Agnelli che a furia di essere buttato fuori da squadrette in coppa si è fatto la super lega. Lo sport vero prevede questo, non è che siccome un club ha un passato glorioso deve avere chissà quali diritti divini.


Lo sport vero però prevede anche arbitraggi equi, a me francamente fa piuttosto orrore vedere le porcate che ci stanno combinando in campionato con espulsioni e ammonizioni programmate. Se ci si oppone alla super lega per un discorso di sportività, allora bisogna opporsi anche alla lega di serie A per lo stesso identico motivo.


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

L unica cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che non essendoci un organo superpartes vedremo delle porcate in stile gobbo a livello europeo. Ci potranno estromettere dalla competizione da un momento all'altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L unica cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che non essendoci un organo superpartes vedremo delle porcate in stile gobbo a livello europeo. Ci potranno estromettere dalla competizione da un momento all'altro.


L’organo superpartes ha creato i vari Raiola, Mendes, gente che si arricchisce come parassiti alle spalle dei vari club. E io dovrei difendere UEFA e FIFA? Non ci penso neanche. Dove stanno la UEFA e la FIFA quando c’è da regolamentare gli aspetti seri del mondo del calcio?


----------



## Baba (19 Aprile 2021)

Che ci bandiscano dai campionati nazionali lo vedo impossibile. È piu probabile che venga radiata la lega serie A insieme a Uefa e Fifa. Il fascino delle leghe nazionali ci sarà sempre. La partecipazione a questo nuovo torneo credo che ci porterà a lottare regolarmente per il titolo nazionale. E sinceramente dei tifosi di Napoli Roma e Lazio frega zero. Queste squadre sonno sempre state un contorno e continueranno ad esserlo.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Aprile 2021)

@jocker, @lineker, sono d'accordissimo sulle vostre opinioni e su altri utenti che sono favorevoli, la rivoluzione è in atto e la UEFA ha dormito troppo in questi anni.
Secondo me visto che si farà comunque conviene ovviamente farne parte, se si rimane fuori siamo out per sempre. 
L'unico dubbio che mi rimane è che lo statuto della superlega sia chiaro e condiviso da tutti, avvocati al lavoro e clausole ben evidenziate. Il pericolo può essere che nel caso in cui si dovesse creare una frattura causa cavillo si rompe il giocattolo e un qualsiasi club che rientra nei " ranking Uefa" verrebbe stando così le cose sottoposto immagino a squalifica.
Berlusconi l'aveva predetto, dispiace per Benevento Empoli Lazio ma la colpa è anche loro per gestioni poco lungimiranti senza tifosi e stadi sempre vuoti. Anni fa si sarebbero dovuti riformare i campionati a 16 squadre invece in Italia campionati monstre con 20 squadre + 1 ripescata che riposa con penalizzazione verta anni dopo fallite che fanno ricorso...
Ma dove vogliamo andare...Spero che questo cambiamento porti ad un miglioramento totale del calcio, a pioggia il miglioramento sarebbe per tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2021)

Il Milan, e più in generale, il calcio che tifo è totalmente estraneo a superleghe


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Basta a partite con squadre indegne come Benevento, Parma, Crotone e compagnia o squadre indecorose in Europa come Ludogorets, Ferencvaros o robaccia simile, ben venga la Super League.
Io sono stra favorevole, vedo solo il Milan e la Champions dai quarti in poi, ora con la Super League le cose si faranno estremamente interessanti con super partite ogni settimana.


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

Ci sono molti pro e contro da analizzare nel lungo periodo ma scorrendo la lista dei "fondatori", una cosa è assolutamente certa e nessuno può metterla in dubbio:

non si poteva restare fuori.

E' un dato di fatto, ci avrebbe schiacciato e saremmo presto spariti del tutto.


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Per ora sono 12 quali sono le altre 3? Si vergognano?


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Ovviamente l'unico a mettere in risalto la Superlega dei Femminielli è Gazzosa...


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Io sono favorevole, la UEFA ha dormito per anni, i club hanno sempre chiesto di aumentare ricavi o fare in modo di abbattere i costi di gestione, hanno sempre chiesto di regolamentare il FPF che così non andava bene. Invece non han fatto nulla.

Il calcio si evolve e la UEFA non può farci nulla, i costi di gestione sono stroppo alti, i giocatori costano troppo se FIFA e UEFA non fanno un regolamento per mantenere i salari bassi e i costi del cartellino ragionevoli allora i soldi i club se le devono andare a cercare altrove, se la CL non basta e per i maggiori club d'Europa così come è non funziona allora è giusto che si creano una cosa più innovativa. Sportivamente non mi piace, ma per il Milan andare in EL significa aumentare i ricavi e di molto. Perché i soldi li gestiranno direttamente i club fondatori e non terzi politicanti. 

Si ci si abituerà come ci si è abituati alla CL a millemila squadre dove alla fine vincono sempre le solite e poi... parliamoci chiaro, chi paga un abbonamento per vedere Milan-Dunedalin nei gironi o ottavo tra Sparta Praga - Villareal di turno? 

Almeno chi paga un abbonamento è certo di vedere in eurolega partite con i campioni in campo.

Si ci storce il naso poi ci si abituerà.

Per le squalifiche... la UEFA non può farci nulla, togli quelle squadre dai loro campionati nazionali e quei campionati non li vedrà più nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2021)

Praticamente una bomba che arriva di notte.

Mi sorprende non poco leggere tutti questi commenti di gente che si scandalizza e inorridisce quando PER ANNI su questo forum allorchè si trattavano questi temi a difendere i campionati nazionali ed opporsi a queste porcate eravamo forse in 5-6 intrepidi, non di più.
Io e pochissimi altri(ac milan tra questi), tutti gli altri erano favorevoli al cambiamento, carta canta.

Calcisticamente quanto sta accadendo non mi piace nemmeno un pò ma da milanista devo riconoscere che per noi è un qualcosa di clamoroso che ci permette di recuperare il terreno che in questi ultimi 10 anni abbiamo perso rispetto alla concorrenza.
Tutto sommato la uefa tutto ciò se lo merita perchè se il calcio è morto la colpa è soprattutto di chi i tornei li organizza.

Da anni punto il dito sul fpf e su altre regole folli che hanno solo fatto aumentare i debiti e il divario tra le squadre distruggendo lo sport.
I clubs, che non sono fessi, due conti se li sono fatti e hanno capito che a muovere l'economia sono i calciatori e i clubs, non di certo la uefa, ceferin , platini e mangioni al seguito.
Per giocare a calcio servono porte , calciatori , pallone e squadre.

I clubs hanno trovato il modo e il coraggio per organizzarseli loro gli eventi e faranno un botto di soldi.
Da questo punto di vista sono contento e spero che facciano un pò di pulizia a 360 gradi, questo è il momento storico importante per far fuori dal sistema tutti coloro che i soldi li hanno portati fuori dal giro, ogni riferimento a procuratori suini è puramente casuale.


Non conosco la formula della competizione ma ad occhio e croce direi che è incompatibile con la champions per motivi di spazi in calendario.
Mi chiedo per cosa stiamo allora giocando in campionato e per cosa giocheremo.

Ripeto : da sportivo sono sempre stato contrario, da milanista è un'opportunità clamorosa, da nemico della mafia nel calcio dico che uefa e fifa si meritano questo e pure peggio dopo le porcate che hanno commesso in questi anni di gestione e organizzazione folle e mafiosa per ciò che concerne clubs e nazionali.
Il calcio deve darsi una ripulita.


Ora per trovare il modo di dare un senso a tutto bisogna premiare la meritocrazia.
La strada è segnata : campionato d'europa.


Col senno di oggi capisco molte dinamiche interne ai clubs e anche alcune logiche delle pay tv.
Ora torna tutto.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Sono senza parole... Provo ribrezzo. Di porcate negli anni ne abbiamo fatte, ma questa forse le batte tutte. Delusissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



In pratica stiamo soffrendo come cani per il quarto posto per nulla.


----------



## Davide L (19 Aprile 2021)

Il quarto posto ormai non conta più
Con la Super Lega entreranno il triplo dei soldi garantiti dalla qualificazione in Champions.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo il tuo scetticismo, tendo sempre a tifare per Davide contro Golia.
> 
> Il calcio non cambia clamorosamente, certo gli almanacchi della Champions si dovrebbero chiudere nell'armadio, ma oltre a questo non cambia tanto.
> 
> ...



Il mio scetticismo è un discorso romantico, perchè credo che il calcio sia uno sport popolare diritto di tutti e cosi non lo sarà.

Tu guardi lo scenario da MILANISTA, e dunque è tutta un'altra cosa.

Non giriamoci intorno, *IL MOTIVO PRINCIPALE PER CUI NASCE LA SUPERLEGA E' LUNGO 5 LETTERE: M I L A N.*

E sono attonito nel vedere che non lo si capisce. La superlega nasce per noi, noi siamo la ragione della rottura tra la ECA e la Uefa sul nuovo format della CL.

Usiamo semplicemente le logica e il buonsenso, partendo da un presupposto: i fondatori non sono scappati di casa ma gente scafata che sa come gira il fumo.

- Quali vantaggi hanno Perez e il Real a creare la superlega? Il Real ha bisogno di qualificarsi di diritto? Ha problemi ad essere competitivo dopo aver vinto 7 Champions negli ultimi 20 anni? CHe vantaggi ha Perez a creare una cosa del genere? Quali sono le sue ragioni? Ripeto, a Perez ragazzi non vorremo mica insegnare il mestiere???

- Il motivo della rottura tra la ECA e la Uefa è che Perez per nessuna ragione al mondo vuole giocare contro l'Atalanta. Per lui è un bug del sistema. Per il Real sprecare un turno di CL contro l'Âtalanta significa buttate via milioni, significa discutere contro gli sponsor.

- Motivo conseguente è che lui vuole giocare contro il Milan e i top club. Non paga 30 milioni l'anno Ramos per giocare contro il Lipsia. Inoltre, il palcoscenico della Liga è stretto e periferico. Nella stessa settimana si sono giocati Bayern-PSG (che non è neanche una classica del calcio europeo) e Real-Barca. Quale ha avuto piu risalto?

- La UEFA rappresenta tutte le squadre e tutte le leghe, ha una ragione politica di esistere, dunque non accetta che il Milan faccia la CL di diritto a scapito dell'Atalanta. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, la Uefa è li per quello e fa il suo. Perez, ripeto, non vuole ASSOLUTAMENTE MAI PER NESSUNA RAGIONE AL MONDO incrociare l'Atalanta in CL, mai piu. Dunque nasce la superlega ragazzi...

- Nell'immediato cambia poco, ma nel medio termine nel Milan giocheranno Milinovic Savic, Koulibaly, Wirz, Bailey, Vardy, Insigne, Immobile... è logico e inevitabile. Il Real vuole giocare contro il Milan di Kaka e Maldini, non contro il Milan di Krunic e Castillejo. Pure questo è logica e buonsenso dal punto di vista dei fondatori e noi, piu di tutti gli altri, verremo avvantaggiati dalla superlega perchè siamo i piu scarsi di tutti.

- Quasi sicuramente faranno accordi di cartello per evitare di scannarsi tra di loro e permettere in misura diversa di essere tutti forti e competitivi. 25 giocheranno nel Real, altri nel Barca, altri nel City e cosi via... il resto giocheranno nel Milan e nell'Arsenal. Anche questo è logico, mica sono stupidi. Dunque ci saranno regole interne alla lega di comportamento, salary cup, limitazioni allo scannarsi reciproco, a scapito del resto del mondo che non fa parte della lega.

Direi che in ordine sparso le cose stanno in questo modo e lo scenario sia questo.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Aprile 2021)

Secondo me è uno schifo. Non solo arriveremo nelle ultime posizioni dei gironi, ma la nostra storia conterà sempre meno. Si conteranno le coppe di SuperLega, non più le Champions. E di meritocrazia ce n'è pochissima. Rende solo più forti i club che già lo sono creando ulteriori distanze tra le grandi e le piccole squadre.
Poi pensiamo che diventeremo super ricchi, ma se ci sarà sta competizione i giocatori inizieranno a chiedere il doppio, Donnarumma manderà il suo agente a pretendere 20 milioni, non 10. Secondo me bisognava abbattere i costi, non aumentarli.
Sono abbastanza deluso dal Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Bé, ma di cosa pensavate avessero discusso a casa Milan quando si sono incontrati Milan, Juve e Inter?


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Aprile 2021)

La Superlega arrivera' forse non in questo formato, ma arrivera'. Forse ci sara' un compromesso. Una super laeague di soli 20 squadre e' troppa ristretta. Io non mi posso immaginare una superlague senza squadre storiche come l'ajax, il celtic, il rangers, benfica, porto, bayern e dortmund, ci metto anche la stella rossa. la minaccia dell'uefa non va presa sul serio. Chi guarda una Coppa del Mondo/Europa se non ci sono i migliori giocatori? Nessuno. Quindi non ci sarà una cosa del genere. Inoltre, non funzionerà legalmente.
Lo stesso vale per l'esclusione dalle leghe. Su quale base?


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’organo superpartes ha creato i vari Raiola, Mendes, gente che si arricchisce come parassiti alle spalle dei vari club. E io dovrei difendere UEFA e FIFA? Non ci penso neanche. Dove stanno la UEFA e la FIFA quando c’è da regolamentare gli aspetti seri del mondo del calcio?



bravisssssssssssssssssssssssssssimo

proprio vero, la uefa e fifa si meritano ben più di questo

il calcio no invece


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah! Quest'anno che vinceva l'Inda... Incredibile che bomba che hanno lanciato questi!



rido per 10 anni ahahahahhaha che sfigati.

agnelli riesce a togliere lo scudetto all'inter anche in questo caso.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti pur sembrandomi strana la faccenda mi sono "fidato" di te su questo argomento.
> è chiaro che l'accelerazione, o forse la nascita dell'idea addirittura, sia causa covid.
> 
> penso anche io che cambi molto meno di ciò che sembra e che chi ci guadagna di più nell'immediato siamo noi (a meno di fallimenti improbabili dei ladri o cose così).
> ...



Nell'immediato cambia poco o nulla, nel medio termine cambia tutto.

Quando Milinkovic Savic di siederà a parlare del contratto cosa pensate che dirà? Ovviamente chiederà di essere ceduto ad una della superlega. E' inevitabile.

E dove andrà a giocare? Mica tutti possono giocare nel Real o nel City... dunque andrà dove c'è bisogno, in poche parole al Milan. E' logico e inevitabile. Nel medio termine, per noi e per Elliott, cambia tutto il mondo.

Riguardo alla necessità, è commerciale e politica. Da un lato ci sono i grandi club che hanno bisogno di una torta piu grande, hanno bisogno di partite come Bayern-PSG, hanno bisogno di soldi oppure falliscono (o versano cento e passa milioni l'anno come Elliott).

Dall'altro c'è un organo politico come la Uefa che difende altri interessi e rappresenta tutte le leghe, anche minori.

Lo scontro è chiaro, diversi sono gli obiettivi. La superlega nasce per far si che si giochi Real-Milan e non Real-Atalanta. Ci vuole poco a capirlo secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> La Superlega arrivera' forse non in questo formato, ma arrivera'. Forse ci sara' un compromesso. Una super laeague di soli 20 squadre e' troppa ristretta. Io non mi posso immaginare una superlague senza squadre storiche come l'ajax, il celtic, il rangers, benfica, porto, bayern e dortmund, ci metto anche la stella rossa. la minaccia dell'uefa non va presa sul serio. Chi guarda una Coppa del Mondo/Europa se non ci sono i migliori giocatori? Nessuno. Quindi non ci sarà una cosa del genere. Inoltre, non funzionerà legalmente.
> Lo stesso vale per l'esclusione dalle leghe. Su quale base?



Penso anche io, alla fine il compromesso (nel giro di qualche anno) sarà una superlega di 30 squadre o giu di li, stile NBA. Ma questo sarà possibile solo riducendo le partite delle competizioni nazionali e giocando la superlega nel weekend.

Ci vorrà qualche anno ma credo che il futuro sia questo.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è uno schifo. Non solo arriveremo nelle ultime posizioni dei gironi, ma la nostra storia conterà sempre meno. Si conteranno le coppe di SuperLega, non più le Champions. n



Vai a farglielo capire a quelli favorevoli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L unica cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che non essendoci un organo superpartes vedremo delle porcate in stile gobbo a livello europeo. Ci potranno estromettere dalla competizione da un momento all'altro.



la uefa che ha regalato la CL alle spagnole per 10 anni di fila sarebbe super partes??


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Da un lato godo per la mafia-Uefa, però dal punto di vista sportivo non so se mi piacerà.
Il campionato perderà di significato, o lotti per vincerlo oppure puoi farlo in ciabatte e il Milan parte con handicap, per arrivare al livello delle altre ce ne vuole. Ma è da vedere le regole che metteranno, se garantiranno più competizione.

Per le squadre non fondatrici è una mazzata.

Quando prevedono di iniziarla?
Sarebbe il caso di prepararsi riducendo i campionati a 18 o anche 16 squadre.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi siate seri, restare fuori da questa lega sarebbe equivalso a scomparire sia sportivamente che economicamente.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Aprile 2021)

Come già scritto ieri dopo le prime voci, tutto identico a quanto successo nel basket. Anche gli sviluppi saranno simili. A me sinceramente l'idea non fa impazzire in generale, comunque si era capito che lo sport va in quella direzione. Bisogna dire che soprattuto in serie A negli ultimi 15 anni abbiamo visto porcate e dilettantismi di ogni genere (20 squadre, ecc.). Tra le varie opinioni ci sono alcuni (pochi) che sono coerenti, mi meraviglia un po' invece la maggioranza che inveiva sempre contro fifa e uefa come mafia del calcio da abbattere ed invece ora c'è un piagnisteo. Cioè fifa e uefa andavano abbattute e le competizione chi avrebbe dovuto organizzarle, una onlus?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mio scetticismo è un discorso romantico, perchè credo che il calcio sia uno sport popolare diritto di tutti e cosi non lo sarà.
> 
> Tu guardi lo scenario da MILANISTA, e dunque è tutta un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...



ottimo,

le 5 lettere più che milan direy che sono money. il milan è il mezzo.

ma occhio noi siamo l'esempio più limpido, ma la premier ha sempre minimo 2 big fuori dalla CL essendo i posti solo 4. il liverpool, chelsea e arsenal l'anno prossimo non la giocherebbero e la il sistema sarebbe penalizzante sempre.
italia e spagna avrebbero, per alcune, rischi grossi di cannare una stagione. vedi juve quest'anno.
le squadrette tipo lazio che mollano le coppe per prendere il 4o posto ed i soldi per poi non onorare la competizione sono il male del sistema odierno. sono mine vaganti ad anni alterni e non permettono continuità.
stesso rischio possono avere gli spagnoli.

bayern questo rischio non lo ha, ed infatti non è favorevole. ma entrerà se non vuole morire.


----------



## Paolino (19 Aprile 2021)

R.I.P. . Un minuto di silenzio per la morte del calcio


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì è così.
> 
> In verità cambia meno di quello che leggo.
> 
> ...



Cambia tutto, che lo guardi a fare il campionato ?!


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’organo superpartes ha creato i vari Raiola, Mendes, gente che si arricchisce come parassiti alle spalle dei vari club. E io dovrei difendere UEFA e FIFA? Non ci penso neanche. Dove stanno la UEFA e la FIFA quando c’è da regolamentare gli aspetti seri del mondo del calcio?



Questo penso che sia un post da incorniciare e appendere al muro. Di difendere le corrotte UEFA e FIFA io non ci penso neanche.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi siate seri, restare fuori da questa lega sarebbe equivalso a scomparire sia sportivamente che economicamente.



Io sono convinto che bloccheranno tutto


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Questo penso che sia un post da incorniciare e appendere al muro. Di difendere le corrotte UEFA e FIFA io non ci penso neanche.



Ma con la superlega i procuratori guadagneranno anche di più


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ottimo,
> 
> le 5 lettere più che milan direy che sono money. il milan è il mezzo.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente, giusto al 100%.


----------



## Baba (19 Aprile 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi siate seri, restare fuori da questa lega sarebbe equivalso a scomparire sia sportivamente che economicamente.



A quanto pare c’è chi preferisce restare a marcire nell’anonimato ma poter dire “ehi noi stiamo dalla parte dei giusti”


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma noi non ci qualifichiamo da dieci anni ragazzi...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dividendo i ricavi in parti piú o meno uguali.
> Noi partiremo con budget da 7-800 milioni l’anno.
> Pescheremo a scelta tra quelle che stanno fuori dalla Super League.



Praticamente la vostra gioia starà nel vedere presidenti, giocatori e procuratori ancora più grassi?

Bel calcio! W lo sport!

Ma non capite che non è fatto per migliorare il calcio ma solo per meri fini economici?

Non c' entra nulla lo sport. NULLA.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Pare che gli altri tre clubs siano Bayern, Lipsia e Porto.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cambia tutto, che lo guardi a fare il campionato ?!



Se poi le migliori tre non competono neanche, in pratica faranno giocare le riserve in campionato, pure questa mi sembra una conseguenza abbastanza logica.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ottimo,
> 
> le 5 lettere più che milan direy che sono money. il milan è il mezzo.
> 
> ...



Ineccepibile.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se poi le migliori tre non competono neanche, in pratica faranno giocare le riserve in campionato, pure questa mi sembra una conseguenza abbastanza logica.



wow, saranno domeniche appassionanti!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Partiranno così, ma tra meno di 10 anni, forse, spariranno tutti i campionati e tutte le squadre e la superlega diventerà un campionato Europeao. Ora funziona ad invito, è una novità. Ma è destinato a diventare un campionato da 100 squadre forse.. da Eurolega di Basket a modello NBA di Basket


----------



## Manue (19 Aprile 2021)

A me piace, 
stile nba sarebbe top.

Vero è che ci sarebbe parecchia nostalgia per il vecchio calcio, 
ma l'evoluzione non si può fermare.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma con la superlega i procuratori guadagneranno anche di più



Non se mettono delle regole che UEFA e FIFA non hanno mai messo es. commissioni ridotte al minimo, salary cap ecc.
Poi naturalmente se ognuno fa quello che vuole siamo al punto di partenza, ma la UEFA e la FIFA hanno avuto anni e anni per farlo e non l'hanno mai fatto (evidentemente fa comodo anche a loro). Quindi tanto vale cambiare e vedere se si può migliorare.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente la vostra gioia starà nel vedere presidenti, giocatori e procuratori ancora più grassi?
> 
> Bel calcio! W lo sport!
> 
> ...



Non è cosi scusami. Chiaro che il movente è finanziario, ma la conseguenza è aumentare il numero di big match europei.

In pratica vedremo Milan-Real invece di Atalanta-Real. Questa è la sostanza sul piano sportivo.

Io francamente del grasso di presidenti giocatori e gente varia... che me ne frega esattamente? Se guadagnano di piu buon per loro.

Il resto lo vedremo. Se questa superlega sarà un fiasco sul piano sportivo ne riparleremo di certo.

Detto questo, ribadisco, io non non ne gioisco perchè sono legato al calcio in cui sono cresciuto e mi sembra tutto molto nuovo, in fondo sono scettico. Ma per certi versi è un po' lo stesso atteggiamento che ho verso le auto elettriche che stanno velocemente rimpiazzando quelle a combustione.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> wow, saranno domeniche appassionanti!



Finche non si giocherà la superlega anche la domenica, cosa che vedo abbastanza naturale come evoluzione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è cosi scusami. Chiaro che il movente è finanziario, ma la conseguenza è aumentare il numero di big match europei.
> 
> In pratica vedremo Milan-Real invece di Atalanta-Real. Questa è la sostanza sul piano sportivo.
> 
> ...



Non mi sono spiegato bene.

Il mio problema non è che mi dispiace vedere big match.

Il mio problema è il divertimento da tifoso.

A settembre siamo partiti con l' obbiettivo di: vincere il campionato (improbabile ma non impossibile), qualificarci in CL, vincere l' EL.

L' anno prossimo ci troveremo a settembre con zero obbiettivi, nulla avrebbe più senso.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Aprile 2021)

Questa roba non parte dall'altro ieri.. siamo sicuri che i litigi tra Gazidis e Boban non partano da quando questo stava iniziando ? 

Tornando indietro hanno molto senso adesso le parole della nostra dirigenza quando dichiarava che "non è necessario qualificarsi alla CHL.."


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene.
> 
> Il mio problema non è che mi dispiace vedere big match.
> 
> ...



L'anno prossimo si, forse. D'altronde magari vedrai Real Milan. L'ultima volta che ci abbiamo giocato c'era Maldini in campo. La nostra è la situazione di una nuova franchigia che entra nella NBA. All'inizio è logico che le soddisfazioni saranno poche sul piano strettamente sportivo.

D'altronde non mi pare che contro lo United ne abbiamo presi 6 ragazzi... saremo tra i piu deboli ma non ne prenderemo da tutte le parti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo si, forse. D'altronde magari vedrai Real Milan. L'ultima volta che ci abbiamo giocato c'era Maldini in campo. La nostra è la situazione di una nuova franchigia che entra nella NBA. All'inizio è logico che le soddisfazioni saranno poche sul piano strettamente sportivo.
> 
> D'altronde non mi pare che contro lo United ne abbiamo presi 6 ragazzi... saremo tra i piu deboli ma non ne prenderemo da tutte le parti.



E' uguale, secondo me non hai ancora compreso del tutto.

Il rischio di partire parecchie stagioni con 0 obbiettivi, ZERO, anche in futuro, è realissimo.

Giocheremo tanto per partecipare.


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' uguale, secondo me non hai ancora compreso del tutto.
> 
> Il rischio di partire parecchie stagioni con 0 obbiettivi, ZERO, anche in futuro, è realissimo.
> 
> Giocheremo tanto per partecipare.



Beh scusa, il campionato rimarrebbe un obiettivo, perchè non dovrebbe esserlo? Alla fine questa superlega va a sostituire la champions, il campionato non sarà cancellato.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' uguale, secondo me non hai ancora compreso del tutto.
> 
> Il rischio di partire parecchie stagioni con 0 obbiettivi, ZERO, anche in futuro, è realissimo.
> 
> Giocheremo tanto per partecipare.



Non è vero, perchè dici cosi? Il nuovo format prevede due gironi da 10 squadre dove in pratica vanno avanti in 6 per girone alla seconda fase, per cui noi lotteremo per entrare nelle 6. Non per vincere chiaramente, ma per passare le regular season certamente. Magari non ci riusciremo ma l'obiettivo lo avremo eccome ogni anno.

Inoltre sarà una competizione molto piu equilibrata della CL attuale. Col FPF di mezzo, che figura credi che avremmo fatto l'anno prossimo nell'attuale CL? A me sembra che adesso vivacchiamo senza nessun obiettivo serio se non quello di arrivare davanti all'Atalanta... è proprio questo il problema.

Oggi stiamo giocando tanto per partecipare no?


----------



## sion (19 Aprile 2021)

First93 ha scritto:


> Beh scusa, il campionato rimarrebbe un obiettivo, perchè non dovrebbe esserlo? Alla fine questa superlega va a sostituire la champions, il campionato non sarà cancellato.



e che giochi a fare il campionato se,per esempio,a poche giornate dalla fine stai a 15 punti dalla prima e non te ne frega niente di qualificarti alla champions se gia' ci sei di diritto anche se arrivi ottavo...si perde completamente il senso


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Ufficialmente è finito il calcio del ventesimo secolo. Ora UEFA e Fifa faranno partire le squalifiche dalle competizioni nazionali e internazionali per le squadre scismatiche. I giocatori di suddette squadre non andranno più in nazionale, perché estromessi. Finalmente le squadre coinvolte si autogoverneranno prendendosi tutta la torta sul tavolo. Benché da milanista sia contento per il Milan che potrà investire molto di più da amante del calcio non gioisco perché scompare il merito e viene annientato il principio dello sport come fattore di solidarietà. Dinanzi a tutto questo, pur criticando i parrucconi dell' UEFA per il loro immobilismo, da amante dello sport non posso che rimanere inorridito per questa iniziativa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se verrà istituita la SuperLega la Champions non ha più senso di esistere e verrà cancellata. Questo è certo.



Come qualcuno ha già scritto, Nel basket le manifestazioni convivono, anche se quella FIBA è di livello inferiore.

Si potrebbe pensare, alla stregua del Football di istituire un superbowl a fine anno tra le vincitrici delle due coppe.
Nel Football nacque come partita tra la lega storica 8considerata inarrivabile) e la lega concorrente (considerata inferiore). Nelle prime due edizioni vinse in effetti la squadra della lega più forte. ma già, se non sbaglio, alla terza edizione, vinsero i Jets di Joe Namath appartenenti alla lega più debole.

una ipotetica lineup della CL UEFA, considerando in Superlega bayern, PSG e Dortmund più le prime dei 5 campionati principali, ipotizzando in CL UEFA 2 squadre delle prime 12 del ranking, 1 tra 13 e 18 e le migliori due della EL precedente non qualificate direttamente sarebbe:

Betis Siviglia
Villareal
Eintracht Francoforte
Wolfsburg
Napoli
Lazio
West Ham
Everton
Lione
Monaco
Sporting Lisbona
Porto
Ajax
PSV Heindoven
Zenith
Lokomotive
Bruges
Anversa
RB Salisburgo
Rapid Vienna
Rangers
Celtic
Dinamo Kiev
Shaktar Donetsk
Besiktas
Mydtylland
Omonia Nicosia
Stella Rossa
Slavia Praga
Dinamo Zagabria
Roma
Granada


Senza grandissimi nomi, ma competitiva ed equilibrata.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> e che giochi a fare il campionato se,per esempio,a poche giornate dalla fine stai a 15 punti dalla prima e non te ne frega niente di qualificarti alla champions se gia' ci sei di diritto anche se arrivi ottavo...si perde completamente il senso



Non solo, ma dal momento in cui hanno diramato il comunicato, dubito fortemente che la federcalcio ci farà giocare un suo torneo...


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> e che giochi a fare il campionato se,per esempio,a poche giornate dalla fine stai a 15 punti dalla prima e non te ne frega niente di qualificarti alla champions se gia' ci sei di diritto anche se arrivi ottavo...si perde completamente il senso



Le ultime stagioni del Milan come sono state?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> e che giochi a fare il campionato se,per esempio,a poche giornate dalla fine stai a 15 punti dalla prima e non te ne frega niente di qualificarti alla champions se gia' ci sei di diritto anche se arrivi ottavo...si perde completamente il senso



Immagino che le competizioni di Superlega e UEFA, nel progetto della superlega convivano.

Quindi CL UEFA, EL UEFA e Conference League UEFA rimarranno.

Gli stimoli verranno da 3 fattori.

1) Ottenere comunque il miglior risultato. A livello giovanile le mie figlie sapevano già prima di iniziare che non avrebbero vinto il campionato, ma finire terze invece che quattordicesime, e battere le rivali era comunque un grosso stimolo.

2) Si auspica che i campionati siano più corti e con una fase di playoff in modo da tenere tutto aperto fino alla fine.

3) Comunque le 3-4 migliori squadre non della SuperLigue si iscriveranno alle coppe della UEFA, e quindi anche per quello ci sarà lotta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non solo, ma dal momento in cui hanno diramato il comunicato, dubito fortemente che la federcalcio ci farà giocare un suo torneo...



L'Eurolega insegna.

Se vai di squalifiche, queste squadre, invece che organizzare una coppa, organizzerebbero un campionato fagocitando tutte le date.

Voglio vedere in una guerra che da un lato nei giorni di gara offre Milan-Real, Liverpool-Inter, da una parte e Lazio-Benevento e Torino-Udinese dall'altra, con i migliori 500 giocatori del mondo in SuperLeague chi vincerebbe il braccio di ferro.

Esclusioni dalle nazionali?

La NBA fino al 1992 non partecipava con i suoi giocatori alle competizioni FIBA. Non mi sembra che facesse fatica ad attirare comunque interesse e i migliori giocatori del mondo. A perderci erano entrambi, ma principalmente le competizioni FIBA che alla fine hanno aperto.

Minacce a vuoto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



La fine della meritocrazia.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2021)

No ma Andrea Ovino che dopo aver sfruttato le succursali con plusvalenze farlocche (ignorate da Uefa, Figc e Lega, i paladini della correttezza e lealtà sportiva..) gli manda un sonoro attaccateve ar ***.. e se ne va lasciandole nella melma è fantastico. 

Ci credo che Urbano Cane, Pozzo, Carnevali, Giulini e gli altri servi siano molto infastiditi.

"Ma come? Ti abbiamo fatto da scendiletto per 10 anni, pagandoti (ad es.) il fenomenale Cerri (5 gol in 67 gare) ben 10 milioni, e tu ci ripaghi così???"

Morale della favola, per i più sbadati: mai, giammai, fidarsi di un Ovino.

Incredibile che dopo 100 anni si debbano ripetere queste ovvietà.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Immagino che le competizioni di Superlega e UEFA, nel progetto della superlega convivano.
> 
> Quindi CL UEFA, EL UEFA e Conference League UEFA rimarranno.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Purtroppo il mondo del calcio ha ancora una mentalità antiquata. Basta vedere tutto il casino sull’utilizzo della VAR, che in tutti gli altri sport professionistici era in vigore già da decenni. 
In molti hanno ancora una visione “romantica” che non esiste ormai da trenta/quarant’anni. E la colpa è in primis proprio di quella UEFA e di quella FIFA che ora si ergono a paladine dello sport. Spiace solo che vengano difese anche dai tifosi, che sono le prime vittime di quelle istituzioni. Ma son sicuro che siano solo reazioni a caldo. Alla prima di Superlega a San Siro ci sarà il tutto esaurito(pandemia permettendo).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' uguale, secondo me non hai ancora compreso del tutto.
> 
> Il rischio di partire parecchie stagioni con 0 obbiettivi, ZERO, anche in futuro, è realissimo.
> 
> Giocheremo tanto per partecipare.



Non hai capito il concetto fondamentale che la Superlega genererà ricavi enormi in gran parte distribuiti uniformemente. Poi ci sta che il REal possa aere un budget di 1 miliardo e noi di 700 milioni, ma questo non gli garantisce la vittoria. poi con questa base le cose evolvono e magari un domani la questione budget si ribalta. Infine, una volta costituitisi come lega potrebbero fare come le leghe pro americane, introducendo il Salary Cap per garantire gli utili alle proprietà.
Dulcis in fundo, nelle competizioni nazionali parti comunque per vincere.

No, guarda, l'ultimo dei problemi è la competitività.
Il problema lo vedo mettendomi nei panni dei tifosi di Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Palermo, Torino....
Combattere per la CL per loro sarebbe stato sempre più difficile e provarci avrebbe potuto significare rischiare il fallimento, ma così non puoi neanche sognare che arrivi il principe azzurro e ti permetta di farlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2021)

Mi sa che molti non hanno capito bene eh. Il rischio (non dico che accada) è che ci si ritroverà senza stimoli a guardare queste partite. Tralasciando il fatto che così hanno annientato la meritocrazia, magari ti vedi in un anno 3/4 Milan-Real. Quando la bellezza di queste partite è anche il fatto che capitano di rado.
Sabato e Domenica son giorni che ci si gode più degli altri perché non si lavora, ma anche perché capitano solo 1 volta a settimana, se fosse sempre weekend non c'è lo si godrebbe appieno come ora. 
A buon intenditor poche parole.


----------



## andre85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E noi che non lottiamo per lo scudetto da una vita, per cosa lotteremo se non esisterà più qualificazione Champions?
> La partita di campionato sarà calcio parrocchiale.



La cosa piu realistica, a mio parere, e che i cosi detti club fondatori, usaranno i campionati per far giocare under 23. E onestamente non so quanto sia un male.
A mio parere la superlega e meglio del format attuale dove l ultimo decennio e' stato dominato sempre dalle stesse squadre in 3 campionato su 5, ( juve psg, bayern). fa un po eccezione la spagna. 
Ma i campionati ormai sono una noia. a parer mio meglio la superlega.
Poi se dovessi dire la mia soluzione migliore sarebbe tornare al pre legge Bosman.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene.
> 
> Il mio problema non è che mi dispiace vedere big match.
> 
> ...



l'anno prossimo parti sperando di vincere il campionato e fare il meglio possibile in super.

raga, non cambia niente. neanche "moralmente". già ora di sport non c'è nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No ma Andrea Ovino che dopo aver sfruttato le succursali con plusvalenze farlocche (ignorate da Uefa, Figc e Lega, i paladini della correttezza e lealtà sportiva..) gli manda un sonoro attaccateve ar ***.. e se ne va lasciandole nella melma è fantastico.
> 
> Ci credo che Urbano Cane, Pozzo, Carnevali, Giulini e gli altri servi siano molto infastiditi.
> 
> ...



la stessa cosa che ho scritto io ieri sera.. ahahahaha


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'Eurolega insegna.
> 
> Se vai di squalifiche, queste squadre, invece che organizzare una coppa, organizzerebbero un campionato fagocitando tutte le date.
> 
> ...



È inevitabile che ci squalifichino dai campionati ed estromettano i giocatori dalle nazionali perché non farlo costituirebbe l' autodistruzione di UEFA e Fifa. Poi, forse, in qualche modo arriveranno ad un compromesso ma i massimi enti calcistici se non reagissero si troverebbero esautorati. Abbiamo fatto il passo decisivo verso uno sport ancora più elitario e iniquo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sa che molti non hanno capito bene eh. Il rischio (non dico che accada) è che ci si ritroverà senza stimoli a guardare queste partite. Tralasciando il fatto che così hanno annientato la meritocrazia, magari ti vedi in un anno 3/4 Milan-Real. Quando la bellezza di queste partite è anche il fatto che capitano di rado.
> Sabato e Domenica son giorni che ci si gode più degli altri perché non si lavora, ma anche perché capitano solo 1 volta a settimana, se fosse sempre weekend non c'è lo si godrebbe appieno come ora.
> A buon intenditor poche parole.



Sto tentando di spiegarlo, ma è dura.


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la uefa che ha regalato la CL alle spagnole per 10 anni di fila sarebbe super partes??



Pensa un po se a capo della Uefa ci fosse stato l'Ovino


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'anno prossimo parti sperando di vincere il campionato e fare il meglio possibile in super.
> 
> raga, non cambia niente. neanche "moralmente". già ora di sport non c'è nulla.



Che poi, a me arrivare secondo, terzo, quarto frega poco sinceramente; il campionato lo voglio sempre vincere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a questo punto mi chiedo perchè Bayern Monaco e PSG non abbiano aderito..e siano ascesi al ruolo di eroi almeno al momento



perche bayern e PSG giocando in campionati ridicoli e quindi hanno la sicurezza di essere tra le 5 che vengono invitate alla super lega, quindi per adesso temporeggiano


----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



Ma che ci fa l'AC Milan 1899 in una lista dove c'è anche l'Arsenal?

Comunque, in genere, da 30 anni a questa parte i cambiamenti sono tutti uno schifo a prescindere. Vedremo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

Ho aspettato una notte per elaborare la notizia prima di dare un giudizio...ma la prima impressione non è cambiata. Questo ciclone nel calcio portato con queste modalità sancisce per quanto mi riguarda la fine di questo sport. 

Non è tollerabile stare nel "sistema" e mungerlo a piacimento finchè fa comodo e poi sbattere la porta e andarsene buttando via tutto come fossero scarpe rotte, in modo davvero ignorante se posso dirlo perchè certi cambiamenti se non sono condivisi e concordati sono impossibili da realizzare. 

L'idea di base di cambiare il sistema esistente è sacrosanta ma modi e tempi sono inaccettabili e un pò mi vergogno francamente che la mia squadra abbia prestato il fianco a tutto questo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'anno prossimo parti sperando di vincere il campionato e fare il meglio possibile in super.
> 
> raga, non cambia niente. neanche "moralmente". già ora di sport non c'è nulla.



Vincere il campionato, per quale ragione dovrebbe essere interessante?

Guarda che Milan, Inter e Juve, faranno giocare le seconde linee in Serie A. Bello.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Immagino che le competizioni di Superlega e UEFA, nel progetto della superlega convivano.
> 
> Quindi CL UEFA, EL UEFA e Conference League UEFA rimarranno.
> 
> ...



Il punto 1) è proprio la differenza tra lo sport "sano" e il business. Il bello delle "minors" è che si gioca per vincere a prescindere dai soldi (puoi giocare per una coppa di latta o per arrivare davanti al quartiere rivale). Nel professionismo purtroppo contano solo i soldi; questa superlega è un ulteriore passo verso il business, in cui l'importante è guadagnare, se poi vinci tanto meglio, ma diventa quasi secondario


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo sport vero però prevede anche arbitraggi equi, a me francamente fa piuttosto orrore vedere le porcate che ci stanno combinando in campionato con espulsioni e ammonizioni programmate. Se ci si oppone alla super lega per un discorso di sportività, allora bisogna opporsi anche alla lega di serie A per lo stesso identico motivo.



concordo, ci siamo sempre lamentati che l' Italia è un feudo bianconero, che meta delle squadre sono succursali della rube, che il fair play finanziario delle UEFA serve per proteggere lo status quo ecc ecc e poi guardiamo a questo calcio come il vero calcio da difendere


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pensa un po se a capo della Uefa ci fosse stato l'Ovino





Quando c'è stato un gobbo e per giunta mangiarane sono iniziati i disastri: riduzione delle squadre dei campionati maggiori per far entrare squadre improponibili in champions, con risultati 5/6-0 come se piovesse.

Introduzione del fpf e svilimento definitivo della Coppa Uefa. 

Disasterclass. 

Strano che poi Platini sia stato condannato per corruzione. Stranissimo.



Mondiali in Qatar con migliaia di morti tra gli operai. Dopo anni (!!) si sono accorti che giocarli d'estate nel deserto c'era troppo caldo... porca vacca che geni. Ci sono arrivati dopo anni!!. 

Strano che poi Blatter (ovviamente ex pres. Uefa) sia stato condannato anche lui per corruzione.

Il Qatar è un paese meraviglioso e pieno di attrattive. Il posto ideale dove organizzare un evento sportivo globale. Sicuramente la scelta è stata libera e non inquinata da passaggi di soldi 

Ok la superlega probabilmente è una porcata. Non so. Ma di sicuro Fifa e Uefa che fanno la morale non si possono sentire.


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sa che molti non hanno capito bene eh. Il rischio (non dico che accada) è che ci si ritroverà senza stimoli a guardare queste partite. Tralasciando il fatto che così hanno annientato la meritocrazia, magari ti vedi in un anno 3/4 Milan-Real. Quando la bellezza di queste partite è anche il fatto che capitano di rado.
> Sabato e Domenica son giorni che ci si gode più degli altri perché non si lavora, ma anche perché capitano solo 1 volta a settimana, se fosse sempre weekend non c'è lo si godrebbe appieno come ora.
> A buon intenditor poche parole.



Meglio un liverpool arsenal o un crotone udinese? Atletico Chelsea o Benevento Spezia? Barcelona UTD o Rubin Kazan Krasnodar? Per quanto le partite di SL diventeranno ripetitive nel corso degli anni, avranno sempre più fascino di tante partite nazionali e internazionali. 

L'unica critica a mio parare, come hai scritto in un altro post, è nel veder allegramente calpestata la meritocrazia (o perlomeno viene data la possibilità a pochissime squadre), quello è veramente spiacevole.


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che poi, a me arrivare secondo, terzo, quarto frega poco sinceramente; il campionato lo voglio sempre vincere.



Esattamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pensa un po se a capo della Uefa ci fosse stato l'Ovino



c'era platini......
e l'ovino era capo dell'eca e ne board uefa.

raga... cambia nulla.


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

First93 ha scritto:


> Meglio un liverpool arsenal o un crotone udinese? Atletico Chelsea o Benevento Spezia? Barcelona UTD o Rubin Kazan Krasnodar? Per quanto le partite di SL diventeranno ripetitive nel corso degli anni, avranno sempre più fascino di tante partite nazionali e internazionali.
> 
> L'unica critica a mio parare, come hai scritto in un altro post, è nel veder allegramente calpestata la meritocrazia (o perlomeno viene data la possibilità a pochissime squadre), quello è veramente spiacevole.



Perché c'era meritocrazia? Milan e Crotone che si dividono più o meno gli stessi diritti tv è meritocrazia? Una squadra seguita da milioni di tifosi che si prende la stessa fetta di una con qualche migliaia è giusto?


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché, quanto pensi ci vorrà per passare da Campionato + Super Lega a Super Lega con 40 partite più playoff e ciao campionato?



Magari! Non vedrò più partite con la squadretta di turno barricata per lo 0-0 e magari dopo 15 palle gol nostre scula il contropiede e vince.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vincere il campionato, per quale ragione dovrebbe essere interessante?
> 
> Guarda che Milan, Inter e Juve, faranno giocare le seconde linee in Serie A. Bello.



be perchè dovrebbe essere interessante adesso? uguale...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be perchè dovrebbe essere interessante adesso? uguale...



Va beh, che devo dirvi.

Godetevi una competizione dove arrivare secondi o ultimi *è la stessa identica cosa*.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Aprile 2021)

Una bomba per dare una svegliata alla UEFA, o si cambia il format a CL/EL e campionato o andiamo avanti con la SUPERLEGA.
Secondo me la UEFA scenderà a patti, perchè lo sa benissimo che senza queste squadre il loro sistema fallirà.
Io come tifoso generale di calcio e non di Milan, il sistema odierno di campionato e competizione europea ha perso completamente il mio interesse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Magari! Non vedrò più partite con la squadretta di turno barricata per lo 0-0 e magari dopo 15 palle gol nostre scula il contropiede e vince.



e sta a terra e perde mezz'ora...

vedrai che a novembre avran cambiato tutti idea...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, che devo dirvi.
> 
> Godetevi una competizione dove arrivare secondi o ultimi *è la stessa identica cosa*.



è la stessa identica cosa della champions attuale. oh... vedremo. magari hai ragione tu è.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per andare a fare il Cagliari d'Europa?



Non capisco questo ragionamento che fai..... Il Milan in europa è sempre stato uno degli squadroni da battere... Mi sembra che sulla maglia abbiamo un bel simbolo di una coppa con le orecchie con scritto il N. 7 o sbaglio?


Ora dovremmo essere il Cagliari d'europa? O pensi che con i soldi non saremmo o non vorremmo comprare top-player?

Certamente in primis ci vuole un top-allenatore... il resto di conseguenza.

Il fatto è che te Admin come molti tifosi quì sul forum nel cervello hanno impiantata una memoria ram e non una ROM (per chi sa di informatica...) che non dimentica cosa siamo stati!

Evviva la SL


----------



## Wetter (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena comunicata ufficialmente la nascita della nuova Superlega Europea. C'è anche il Milan. Ecco i club che aderiranno:
> 
> *20 club partecipanti di cui 15 fondatori e 5 con meccanismo di qualificazione. Partite infrasettimanali. 2 gironi da 10.*
> 
> ...



I cambiamenti fanno paura ma se vogliamo tornare a dire la nostra dobbiamo assolutamente accettare la SuperLega.
Con il FPF non saremo MAI in grado di tornare grandi, non raccontiamoci balle. Ditemi una squadra che ha vinto negli ultimi 10 anni senza avere un fatturato Top.
E poi, 350 milioni di euro a stagione, nessun paletto sul mercato, si costruirebbero squadre Top, spettacolari ed in grado di vincere su ogni campo (ed anche di perdere ovviamente, vista la forza degli avversari).

Rovescio della medaglia? I Campionati, sarebbero dei veri e propri monologhi, dove le piccole giocherebbero per non retrocedere e per arrivare 4°.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Certo che se i fondatori sono il real e la juve......stare attenti al portafoglio.



Rileggi il comunicato. I fondatori per ora sono 12 e saranno in tutto 15, non Real e Juve.......

Poi è ovvio che essendo loro tra i primi a pensarci sono presidente e vice... ma le cariche poi vanno rinnovate con voto, non esiste una dittatura. O pensi che Americani e sceicchi abbiano l'anello al naso?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è la stessa identica cosa della champions attuale. oh... vedremo. magari hai ragione tu è.



Si, ma hai un campionato parallelo dove hai obbiettivi, che è la Serie A: qualificarti almeno alla prossima CL, oppure vincere il campionato, oppure andare in EL.

Cosi non avrai più nulla, o parti a settembre con una squadra che puo' vincere la Superlega, e cosi va bene, altrimenti se fai un paio di sconfitte ti ritrovi già il primo di ottobre a pensare all' anno seguente, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa accadda a te non cambia di una virgola.


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sto tentando di spiegarlo, ma è dura.



Perderà di prestigio l'evento in sé ma la qualità del gioco offerta sarà 10 volte maggiore di 100 partite diverse con Benevento, Sassuolo, Bologna ecc. Chi ha visto psg-bayern potrà capire. L'appuntamento in sé non faceva molta differenza (nessuno la guardava perché c'era il Psg) ma la qualità del gioco espresso è stato di livello assoluto (niente catenaccio e grande qualità dei giocatori) e vorrei vederlo più volte in un anno.


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma hai un campionato parallelo dove hai obbiettivi, che è la Serie A: qualificarti almeno alla prossima CL, oppure vincere il campionato, oppure andare in EL.
> 
> Cosi non avrai più nulla, o parti a settembre con una squadra che puo' vincere la Superlega, e cosi va bene, altrimenti se fai un paio di sconfitte ti ritrovi già il primo di ottobre a pensare all' anno seguente, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa accadda a te non cambia di una virgola.



Ipotizziamo che il Milan sia fuori dei giochi della superlega dopo poche giornate. Punterà forte allo scudetto con Juve e Inter ancora concentrate sulla super lega. Quando anche loro saranno fuori dei giochi torneranno a puntare forte sullo scudetto. Sinceramente mi sembra esattamente ciò che succede ogni anno da 20 anni. Dove sta la differenza? Si aprirà semplicemente il gap tra noi 3 e le altre ma d'altronde pensate che questo gap era destinato a chiudersi con il Benevento nuova super potenza italiana?

Io faccio fatica a capire le vostre ragioni. Soprattutto perché sono anni che la via è questa. Nel campionato francese è arrivato lo sceicco e il Psg ha aperto un gap incolmabile con le altre. Qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa? No. Quindi il mondo del calcio era già verso questa direzione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ipotizziamo che il Milan sia fuori dei giochi della superlega dopo poche giornate. Punterà forte allo scudetto con Juve e Inter ancora concentrate sulla super lega. Quando anche loro saranno fuori dei giochi torneranno a puntare forte sullo scudetto. Sinceramente mi sembra esattamente ciò che succede ogni anno da 20 anni. Dove sta la differenza? Si aprirà semplicemente il gap tra noi 3 e le altre ma d'altronde pensate che questo gap era destinato a chiudersi con il Benevento nuova super potenza italiana?
> 
> Io faccio fatica a capire le vostre ragioni. Soprattutto perché sono anni che la via è questa. Nel campionato francese è arrivato lo sceicco e il Psg ha aperto un gap incolmabile con le altre. Qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa? No. Quindi il mondo del calcio era già verso questa direzione.



Ma scusa, Juve, Inter e Milan avranno 10 volte i soldi di tutte le altre messe insieme in Serie A.

Juve, Inter e Milan giocheranno con le seconde linee in campionato, e i titolari in SuperLeague.

Che gusto ci sarà a vincere il campionato? Diventerà come limonarsi il bidone di turno quando sei ormai ubriaco.

E poi, che senso ha puntare al campionato quando dopo 2/3 giornate sei spacciato in SuperLeague?

Vincere 5 a 0 contro l' Udinese di turno? Perchè forse non vi rendete conto che nell' Udinese di turno non ci saranno più giocatori degni come De Paul, perchè un De Paul qualunque finirà a fare da terza scelta in un Milan qualunque a 3/4 milioni netti all' anno.

E poi che fai contro il Real di turno quando inizi a puntare al campionato? fai il turnover in Superleague? 

Ma non era un campionato fantasmagorico pieno di qualità il progetto di questa nuova competizione?

Ragazzi, vogliono solo spolparvi, vogliono farvi sganciare soltanto più soldi possibili mentre vivono nel loro bellissimo mondo sempre più dorato.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma hai un campionato parallelo dove hai obbiettivi, che è la Serie A: qualificarti almeno alla prossima CL, oppure vincere il campionato, oppure andare in EL.
> 
> Cosi non avrai più nulla, o parti a settembre con una squadra che puo' vincere la Superlega, e cosi va bene, altrimenti se fai un paio di sconfitte ti ritrovi già il primo di ottobre a pensare all' anno seguente, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa accadda a te non cambia di una virgola.




In realtà il format mi sembra più bello dell'attuale/futura champions e con più chance per tutti..

Questi i 12 attuali: Real Madrid Barça Atletico Madrid ACMilan Inter Juventus ManUnited ManCity Liverpool Arsenal Chelsea Tottenham

Aggiungi i ritardatari fondatori: Bayern Ajax (secondo me spetterebbe a loro il posto non al BVB) PSG 

Invitati di quest'anno: Roma (se vince EL) Lille Lipsia Porto BVB

Dividi in 2 gironi a sorteggio, non so se metteranno delle regole di sorteggio ma per farla carina potrebbe essere massimo la metà dei team partecipanti della stessa nazione.


Real 
Atletico
Milan 
ManUnited
Arsenal
Chelsea
Ajax
Bayern
Roma
Lipsia


Barca
Inter
Juve
ManCity
Liverpool
Tottenham
PSG
Porto
BVB
Lille


Devi arrivare nei primi 3 di questo girono per accesso diretto ai quarti, se no quarta e quinta fanno spareggio difficile.. ma non impossibile con i giusti investimenti che potresti fare grazie ai 350 M


Aggiungo un bit relativo alla partecipazione del Milan: secondo voi theo a 20M? Diaz in prestito gratuito? sono favori spot fatti dal Real? Noi siamo la seconda squadra d'europa per blasone è normale che i top team ci vogliano dentro.. Probabilmente il motivo della superlega sta anche nei disastri del ManUtd e del Milan.. al real giocare un quarto CL contro l'atalanta non gli porta gli stessi soldi di giocarlo contro il Milan..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> In realtà il format mi sembra più bello dell'attuale/futura champions e con più chance per tutti..
> 
> Questi i 12 attuali: Real Madrid Barça Atletico Madrid ACMilan Inter Juventus ManUnited ManCity Liverpool Arsenal Chelsea Tottenham
> 
> ...



Ci vogliono dentro solo perchè garantiamo un certo seguito = milioni di euro. Qualsiasi altro motivo, non c'è.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono dentro solo perchè garantiamo un certo seguito = milioni di euro. Qualsiasi altro motivo, non c'è.



Si si ma infatti non dico il contrario, semplicemente per me Blasone= Seguito = milioni di euro.. Ma sinceramente non mi importa il motivo a me basta esserci e non perdere l'unico treno per restare in cima al mondo europeo del calcio

Starne fuori per noi sarebbe stata la fine..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente una bomba che arriva di notte.
> 
> Mi sorprende non poco leggere tutti questi commenti di gente che si scandalizza e inorridisce quando PER ANNI su questo forum allorchè si trattavano questi temi a difendere i campionati nazionali ed opporsi a queste porcate eravamo forse in 5-6 intrepidi, non di più.
> Io e pochissimi altri(ac milan tra questi), tutti gli altri erano favorevoli al cambiamento, carta canta.
> ...



Ciao Diablo, concordo in toto.

La cosa positiva di questa Superlega è che verrà mantenuta l’eliminazione diretta e la possibilità per cinque squadre di inserirsi ed emergere, anche se non sono i fondatori. Quindi non è proprio una lega chiusa stile NBA, la prospettiva che temevo di più.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma hai un campionato parallelo dove hai obbiettivi, che è la Serie A: qualificarti almeno alla prossima CL, oppure vincere il campionato, oppure andare in EL.
> 
> Cosi non avrai più nulla, o parti a settembre con una squadra che puo' vincere la Superlega, e cosi va bene, altrimenti se fai un paio di sconfitte ti ritrovi già il primo di ottobre a pensare all' anno seguente, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa accadda a te non cambia di una virgola.



Basta fare i play off in serie A per esempio. Poi allora vale anche adesso non puoi vincere lo scudetto e pensi alla nuova stagione...perchè anche la Superlega ha le qualificazioni ai quarti che devi conquistarti....e 5 su 10 di ogni girone passano il turno (con quarta e quinta che fanno lo spareggio). Quindi avere come obbiettivo qualificarsi per la champion in seria A o per i quarti nella superlega è la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mio scetticismo è un discorso romantico, perchè credo che il calcio sia uno sport popolare diritto di tutti e cosi non lo sarà.
> 
> Tu guardi lo scenario da MILANISTA, e dunque è tutta un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...



Nel medio termine penso che potremo prendere anche giocatori di livello più elevato di Insigne ed Immobile. 

Comunque concordo.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, Juve, Inter e Milan avranno 10 volte i soldi di tutte le altre messe insieme in Serie A.
> 
> Juve, Inter e Milan giocheranno con le seconde linee in campionato, e i titolari in SuperLeague.
> 
> ...



L'eurolega di basket ha già dimostrato l'esatto contrario di quello che dici tu.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'eurolega di basket ha già dimostrato l'esatto contrario di quello che dici tu.



Il Basket è il basket.

Il calcio è noiosissimo. Quando vedi 3 gol in 90 minuti puoi già ritenerti soddisfatto.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ciao Diablo, concordo in toto.
> 
> La cosa positiva di questa Superlega è che verrà mantenuta l’eliminazione diretta e la possibilità per cinque squadre di inserirsi ed emergere, anche se non sono i fondatori. Quindi non è proprio una lega chiusa stile NBA, la prospettiva che temevo di più.



E' l'unica possibilità per arrivare ad un accordo con l'Uefa.


----------

